# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم السبت 27 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 27\3\1431  الموافق 13/03/2010

طقس مستقر على معظم مناطق المملكة عدا نشاط في  الرياح السطحية تتاثر من خلالها الرؤية الافقية بالعوالق و الاتربة المثارة مصحوبة  بالارتفاع في درجـات الحرارة على منـاطق شمال غرب المملكـة ( تبوك ) تمتد لتشمل  منطقتي مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة وتظهر تشكيلات من السحب على مرتفعات عسير مع  زيادة في نسبة الرطوبة على الجزئين الاوسط والجنوبي قد تسبب ضباب خفيف على بعض  المناطق الساحلية منه .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15-35  كم/ساعة .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد تصل إلى مترين  . 
حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة  .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و42 دقيقه صباحا ً:

الجو مشمس 

 درجة  الحراره /17مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 63 %

 سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

 اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

 الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف ..  450 طفلاً يرسمون «البراءة» في لوحة  مشتركة


شارك أكثر من 450 طفلاً، مساء أول من أمس، في التعبير عن مشاعرهم المختلفة، على  لوحة قماشية مشتركة، يتعدى طولها 10 أمتار، وذلك ضمن مهرجان «الطفل» الذي ينظمه  نادي الفنون في مركز الخدمة الاجتماعية في القطيف، وسط أجواء نسائية، بالتعاون مع  روضة القطيف النموذجية. وتسعى اللجنة المنظمة من خلال هذا المهرجان، إلى «ترسيخ  أولى المبادئ الفنية للأطفال، خصوصاً المشاركين من الرياض المختلفة، وذلك بهدف  إعداد قاعدة فنية من الأطفال للمستقبل المقبل». 

وحددت اللجنة المنظمة للمهرجان أعمار المشاركين بين أربع إلى تسع سنوات،  للجنسين، للمشاركة في رسم لوحة كاملة، إذ تم تحديد مساحة معينة لكل مشارك في هذه  المهرجان. مما شمل المهرجان تعليم الفنون اليدوية والفنية للأطفال، إضافة إلى  فعاليات أخرى. 

وقالت نائبة رئيس النادي للقسم النسائي الفنانة سيما عبد الحي: «قررنا أن تكون  أول خطوة نخطوها لأجل الطفل، في ورشة تجعله يحرك الألوان والأقلام، ليرسم ما يدور  في داخله، ومعاً يتعلم الخطوات الأولى المحركة له، ليكون فناناً في المستقبل.  ويتعرف على الألوان وماهيتها بشكل سريع، محاولاً أن يبدع»، مشيرة إلى أن الأطفال  «بعفويتهم قد يخلقون عالماً نجهله نحن الكبار، أو يوحون لنا بفكرة أو مدخل لمكان  ما».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أم الساهك .. سحر الخادمة تمكن منه وأكد لوالده أنه يحس باختناق طوال  الوقت 

هروب مؤذن قاصر إلى اندونيسيا برفقة خادمة بلا  تصريح

تعيش أسرة حمد الدوسري بحزم أم الساهك في حيرة من أمرهم فبعد ان كان ابنهم يلازم  المسجد المتواجد في الحي بل وكان هو المؤذن به هرب خليفة البالغ 18 عاما بصحبة  الخادمة الاندونيسية الجنسية والتي تبلغ 30 عاماً 

ولم يستطع والده النوم منذ بدأت احداث القصة يوم  السبت الماضي الموافق 20/3/1431.

عندما طلب خليفة من والده ان يصدر له جواز سفر  وبالفعل قام والده بإصداره منذ أيام قليلة بعد طلبه الا انه لم يصدر له ورقة  الموافقة (ترخيص السفر) لذلك فهو لا يمكنه المغادرة من المملكة دون هذه الورقة  ولكنه استطاع السفر على متن طائرة وينتقل إلى اندونيسيا برفقة عاملتهم المنزلية  التي خدمتهم 9 شهور فقط في منزلهم بعد مكيدة ومؤامرة من العاملة المنزلية .

ويقول والد الشاب الهارب حمد سالم الدوسري إن ابني  خليفة قد بدا عليه التغير في الأسبوعين الماضيين فقد كان ملتزماً ومؤذناً في المسجد  وملازمه في جميع الفرائض فهو يدرس في الصف الثاني ثانوي ولكنه بدأ في الاقامة  بالمسجد ويقيم ومن ثم يرجع للمنزل وتكرر منه ذلك فلما سأل عن ذلك أخبرنا بأنه يحس  بأن شخصا يخنقه ولم نملك أي تفسير لذلك وقد أصدرت له جوازا حديثاً قبل أيام بناء  على طلبه .

وأشار الوالد الى انه في يوم الخميس أضربت العاملة  المنزلية عن العمل وقد انتقلت لشرطة الدمام الشمالية والتي حولت لمكتب التسول عن  طريق ابني خليفة حيث كنت مسافرا خارج المملكة والغريب ما في الأمر أن ابني خليفة هو  الذي أخرجها من المكتب بعد ذلك وقام بشراء تذكرة له ولها وسافر يوم السبت الماضي  حسب ما اكده موظف في الجوازات لأندونيسيا برفقة العاملة وعلى الدرجة الأولى في  الطائرة .

وأكد حمد الدوسري أنه فقد 35 ألف ريال من خزانته  التي يملكها في المنزل والذي يعتقد أنها أصبحت في حوزة العاملة المنزلية .

ونوه حمد الدوسري بأنه قدم خطابا لإمارة المنطقة  الشرقية برقم قيد 23710 وبتاريخ 23/3/1431هـ حكى فيه ما آل اليه وضعه وعائلته مع  سفر خليفة والآلية التي تم فيها ذلك.

وحمل والد خليفة المسئولية لادارة الجوازات عن خروج  ابنه من أرض المملكة دون ترخيص السفر، فجوازه يحمل (الرقم j.27807) وخروج العاملة  أيضاً كما حمل مكتب التسول من استطاعة حدث في اخراج العاملة من المكتب وهو لا يملك  الكفالة أو الصلاحية في ذلك واكد انه قد حكى القصة للكثيرين والذين اكدوا انه سحر  من عمل الخادمة قامت به لابنه بعدما قررت الرجوع الى بلادها .

ويقول بندر أحد إخوان خليفة ذهبت لمطار الملك فهد  وقبل علمنا بأن خليفة قد سافر ودخلت على مجموعة من الضباط وأخبرتهم بالأمر وأني  طلبت التأكد من خروجه من المملكة من عدمه حيث إننا فقدنا أخي ولا نعلم عنه شيئا  طلبوا مني أن أحضر خطابا من شرطة المطار وذهبت لهم ولكن شرطة المطار طلبوا مني  خطابا من شرطة صفوى وذهبت للشرطة ولكني لم أحصل على مرادي فتحركنا بطريق آخر لمعرفة  ذلك والذي تيقنا بعدها أنه غادر المملكة لأندونيسيا برفقة العاملة المنزلية. في  الوقت الذي أكدت لي مصادر بجوازات المطار أنه لا يمكن أن يسافر من المملكة دون  ترخيص من والده ولكن الغريب انه سافر دون ترخيص .

ونوه سالم الأخ الأكبر لخليفة أن أخي في الآونة  الأخيرة كان يجلس في ركن في المنزل ويبكي وتعلو منه بعض الاصوات الغريبة وكنت عندما  اقترب منه يصاب بفزع ويتحول الى شخصيته الطبيعية.

ولم نلاحظ ونشاهد هذا عليه من قبل وكان يقول أنه  متضايق ويدعي أن به ضيقة في صدره وأنه يحس ان شخصا ما يريد أن يخنقه ولم نكن نعلم  بأن الأمر سيئول لهربه من أرض الوطن حيث إنه سافر قبل قدوم الوالد للمملكة بيوم  واحد ونعتقد جميعا واكد لنا الكثيرون أن العاملة المنزلية قد عملت له سحراً ومن  خلاله استطاعت السيطرة عليه وتحوله من شخص متدين إلى هارب برفقة امرأة غريبة عنه  .

وطالبت أسرة خليفة بالتحرك من الجهات المسئولة  لاسترجاع ابنهم لأرض الوطن سالما وناشدوا السفارة بالتحرك في ذلك البلد لهذا الشأن  حيث إنهم علموا المكان الذي تقيم به العاملة كما طالبوا بمعاقبة المقصرين في سفر  ابنهم وخروج العاملة بضمان قاصر من قسم التسول.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عبدالله وسميرة يأملان بنهاية سعيدة

لجنة إصلاح ذات البين بإمارة الشرقية تنظر اليوم بـ«تكافؤ النسب»



طفلتهم ريماس


تنظر لجنة إصلاح ذات البين في إمارة المنطقة الشرقية اليوم قضية  "تكافؤ النسب" للقضية التي أشغلت الرأي العام بين المواطن عبدالله آل مهدي وزوجته  سميرة اللذين يعيشان منذ نحو عام ونصف العام بـ "فراق مؤقت"، جراء القضية التي  رفعها والد الزوجة قبل أكثر من عامين مطالباً فيها بتطليقها من زوجها بعد ان أنجبا  طفلة "ريماس"، بدعوى عدم تكافؤ النسب وتزوير الزوج أوراقا رسمية. 
وتنظر المحكمة  العليا في الرياض دعوى المواطن المهدي ومطالبته بعودة زوجته اليه بعد أن فرقت محكمة  القطيف بينهما مؤقتا، تنفيذا لأمر القاضي في محكمة القطيف الكبرى الشيخ صالح  الدرويش، إذ اشترطت المحكمة إبقاء الزوجة بوجود شقيقها في ملحق خاص في بيت الزوج في  القطيف ومنع الزوج من رؤيتها لحين حسم القضية بالتفريق أو برد دعوى والد  الزوجة.
والزوجان "عبدالله وسميرة" يحدوهما الأمل بانتهاء القضية بشكل سعيد ولم  شمل العائلة من جديد تحت سقف واحد .
وقال الزوج آل مهدي أمس إنه تلقى طلبا من  لجنة إصلاح ذات البين في إمارة المنطقة الشرقية لحضور جلسة لم يتم تحديد الهدف منها  ولكنه يتوقع أن تكون خطوة للإصلاح بينه وبين أسرة زوجته مشيرا إلى أن القضية لا  تزال منظورة من قبل المحكمة العليا في الرياض. 
وأضاف أحيلت معاملتي إلى إمارة  المنطقة الشرقية وبدأت الإمارة في الاستماع إلى أقوالي، للبدء في متابعة القضية مع  المحكمة منوها الى مطالبته خلال جلسات الاستماع باستدعاء المدعين (أهل زوجته)  لإحضار الأوراق الأصلية التي يدعون أنني زورتها وقدمتها لهم .
وأشار إلى أن تدخل  الإمارة جاء لمعرفة ملابسات القضية مؤكدا أن أمله في الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم في خادم  الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز - حفظه الله- . 
وأضاف أنه تقدم  بشكويين إلى وزارة العدل ومجلس القضاء الأعلى بسبب المماطلة وعدم تحديد مواعيد  لجلسات النظر في القضية ليتم البت فيها أو الاستماع إلى الأطراف كافة وتمت الموافقة  على متابعة قضيتي وحالياً هناك تواصل بين الإمارة وعدد من الجهات الرسمية ذات الصلة  لمعالجة أسباب التأخير في القضية.
وكان رئيس لجنة التكافل الأسرية بإمارة  المنطقة الشرقية الشيخ الدكتور غازي الشمري قد قال لـ(اليوم) ان الإمارة لا تتدخل  في القضايا الشرعية لان أمر القاضي لا ينقض إلا بأمر قاض. وأضاف : إننا نسعى  للتواصل مع الوالد للتنازل عن القضية ولكن لا نلزمه وكذلك نحاول تقريب وجهات النظر  بينهم، وإننا في الإمارة نرى حسب ما يراه الشرع في القضية لافتا إلى انه بإمكانه  تقديم طعن في محكمة التمييز مثل ما حصل في قضية فاطمة ومنصور.
وتوقع مراقبون أن  تنتهي قضية الزوجين "عبدالله وسميرة" اللذين لا يزالان ينتظران صدور الحكم القضائي  في قضيتهما نهاية سعيدة بعد تدخل جهات رسمية إضافة إلى تدخل الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق  الإنسان التي تابعت مجريات القضية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تدريب 120طالبا في النابية ضمن برنامج «ابتسم» 






نظم مجمع مدارس النابية المتوسطة والثانوية دورات تدريبية بعنوان «ابتسم» بالتعاون  مع جهاز الهيئة العامة للسياحية والآثار بالمنطقة ضمن مشروع التربية السياحية  المدرسية. وقال مدير المدرسة محمد الهاجري : إن عدد الدورات أربع وكل دورة يرشح لها  ثلاثون طالبا بمجموع مائة وعشرين طالبا للدورات الأربع، وكل مجموعة بعد البرنامج  التدريبي تكون لهم زيارة لأحد الأماكن السياحية في المنطقة. وأضاف أن مدة الدورة  الواحدة خمس ساعات ويحصل طالب البرنامج على شهادة حضور الدورة. وتشمل الدورات :  التعريف بالسياحة خاصة المواقع السياحية بالمنطقة الشرقية والتعامل مع السائح  والزائر وفق المبادئ العملية الصحيحة وبما يضمن تنمية الثقافة السياحية لدى طلاب  المدارس ونقل هذه الثقافة إلى المنزل والمجتمع, مبيناً أن البرنامج يضم العديد من  البرامج التي سوف تثري عقول الطلاب حول مفهوم السياحة وما تبذله حكومتنا الرشيدة  ممثلة في الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار من جهود كبيرة في مجال السياحة. ويهدف  البرنامج لتعزيز الانتماء والولاء الوطني.

ريحاانوو برنامج ابتسم وصل للنابيه يعني قريب 
بس اخاف تتأملوا يوصلكم وبعدين يطلع  للشباب  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نجاة 4 سائقين من انقلاب شاحنة مفروشات



أنقذت العناية الإلاهية 4 أشخاص أول أمس بعد انحراف سيارة متخصصة لنقل المفروشات عن  مسارها ،كان يقودها سائق وافد من جنسية آسيوية على سيارة في المسار المجاور لها على  طريق الجبيل الظهران بجوار مستشفى القطيف المركزي

 مما تسبب بأضرار عديدة بالسيارة وقد سبب ذلك إلى  تصادم سيارتين أخرتين على نفس الطريق وباشر أمن الطرق ومرور محافظة القطيف والهلال  الأحمر وقد نقل المصابون لمستشفى القطيف المركزي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

13حالة وفاة وإنقاذ 125 غريقا بالشرقية خلال عام






كشف العقيد محمد بن سعد الغامدي الناطق الإعلامي لحرس الحدود  بالمنطقة الشرقية أن حصيلة الغرق في شواطئ المنطقة خلال العام المنصرم 1430هـ بلغت  13 حالة وفاة . واشار الغامدي ان الإحصائية لنفس العام رصدت إنقاذ 125 شخصاً آخرين  تعرضوا للغرق على الشواطئ، فيما أنقذت الدوريات البحرية 343 شخصاً كانت قد تعرضت  قواربهم لأعطال مختلفة في عرض البحر. موضحا أن المنطقة الشرقية لم تسجل منذ بداية  هذا العام أية حادثة وفاة غرقاً، وأرجع ذلك بسبب عدة أمور منها تشكيل لجنة السلامة  البحرية وزيادة الوعي والتثقيف من خلال وضع لوحات إرشادية وتوضيحية على امتداد  السواحل .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

627 صك طلاق تجدد الدعوة لتفعيل لجان «ذات البين»  بالقطيف

أوضح القاضي المساعد في محكمة الأوقاف والمواريث بمحافظة القطيف الشيخ محمد  الجيراني انه تم تسجيل 627 حالة طلاق في المحكمة خلال عام 1430هـ الماضي وأيضا  إصدار 4000 عقد زواج بالعام نفسه. 

مشيرا إلى انه منذ بداية العام الجاري تم إحصاء 140  حالة طلاق واصدار200 عقد زواج. مؤكدا أن عدد حالات الطلاق تدق ناقوس الخطر وتدعو  الجميع للعمل على الحد منها ولفت إلى ضرورة قيام الآباء بدورهم في السؤال عن الشاب  المتقدم لخطبة ابنتهم وأخلاقه وسيرته في المجتمع وعدم الاعتماد على الخاطبات.

رؤية  الفتاة

وقال الشيخ الجيراني خلال اجتماع عقد بمحكمة الأوقاف والمواريث  بالقطيف مؤخرا لتفعيل دور لجان إصلاح ذات البين التابعة للجمعيات الخيرية ودائرة  الأوقاف والمواريث في المحافظة بحضور أعضاء جمعيات سيهات وأم الحمام والجارودية  وسيهات: إن أسباب الطلاق تتضمن عدم رؤية الزوج لزوجته قبل الزواج وتدخل الأقارب في  حياة الزوجين والعديد من الأسباب الاجتماعية. 


الحقوق  الزوجية

وأرجع الشيخ الجيراني أسباب زيادة الطلاق في الأعوام الأخيرة  لعدم قيام الزوجين بالحقوق الزوجية الكاملة والصحيحة إضافة للانفتاح الإعلامي على  ثقافات وعادات ليست من تعاليم ديننا ومجتمعنا المحافظ رغم جهود القضاة في الإصلاح  بين الزوجين قبل وقوع الطلاق من خلال تقريب وجهات النظر والسعي لإتمام الصلح بينهما  في كثير من الحالات.


تفعيل اللجان  

ودعا لإنشاء لجنة لإصلاح ذات البين بالمحافظة لحل كثير من مشاكل  المواطنين واستعرض الشيخ الجيراني دور الدائرة في إصلاح ذات البين، والطرق المتبعة  للحد من حالات الطلاق والأسباب الرئيسية للطلاق في المجتمع وأهمية تفعيل عمل لجان  إصلاح ذات البين لمعالجة الخلافات الزوجية وان يضع المجتمع على عاتقه  المسؤولية.


آراء  ومقترحات

وشهد اللقاء حواراً مفتوحاً قدمت من خلاله عدة آراء ومقترحات من  شأنها الإسهام في تقليل نسبة الطلاق بالمجتمع. اضافة لاستعراض مجموعة من الأفكار  والتي يأمل أن تفضي إلى تعاون مثمر بين اللجان والدائرة في أطار أصلاح ذات البين.  كما ناقش المتحاورون بعض التجارب المحلية والخارجية ومناقشة الطرق الوقائية  والعلاجية التي تسهم في تقليل نسبة الطلاق.


الأوقاف  والمواريث

وفي نهاية اللقاء اتفق المجتمعون على عدة نقاط لتفعيل دور لجان  إصلاح ذات البين بمشاركة من دائرة الأوقاف والمواريث أهمها، تبني مشروع اللجان  العليا للجان إصلاح ذات البين بالقطيف وتوجيه للمأذونين بحضورهم أثناء العقود  وتسجيل المهر المعجل والمؤجل في وثيقة العقد وفي حالة تسليم المبلغ يتم تسجيله وفي  حال رجوع الزوج إلى زوجته عند الطلاق الرجعي يتم الرجوع لدائرة الأوقاف والمواريث  معا وان يكون الطلاق في المحكمة على ان يمكن للزوج توقيع الطلاق بنفسه داخل دائرة  الأوقاف والمواريث دون شرط الوكيل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*الربيعيه .. الشاعرات ينثرن قصائدهن في مسابقة” بردة وسدرة ”*



 
شهدت قاعة فجر الإسلام " فجر ترانيم " بالربيعية مساء أول أمس إلقاء نثر الشاعرات  المشاركات في المسابقة الشعرية " بردة وسدرة " لقصائدهن وسط حضور طيب استمتع  بالفقرات التي استهلت بتلاوة عطرة لآي الذكر الحكيم من لدن الأخت خديجة سليم التي  عطرت الأجواء بجودة ترتيلها . أعقبتها الشاعرة حوراء علي آل محمود بقصيدتها  " سفر  إلى طيبة ".
كما شاركت الشاعرة سحر العبندي بقصيدتها إرتماء حنين على رائحة  النور , أما الشاعرة أمل عبد الله الفرج حان دورها في إلقاء قصيدتها  " العشق آلهة  الغناء ".


وكانت فقرة الفيلم التحريكي حلم الحياة لجاسم العقيلي التي لاقت استحسان  الجميع حيث كانت فقرة جميلة تبعتها أنشودة لفرقة بقية الله النسائية , وشاركت أيضا  الشاعرة القادمة من واحة الأحساء تهاني حسن الصبيحة وقصيدة بعنوان تلوتُ عِشقك ,  تلتها الشاعرة زينب نور السادة وقصيدة بعنوان آخِرُ اللُّقيَا .. غِيَاب , أما  الشاعرة فاطمة المغاسلة شاركت بقصيدة عنونتها بـ " وحي لترنيمة الشمس  "
آخرالمشاركات الشعرية كانت فقرة الشاعرة إيمان دعبل وقصيدتها (( سِفْرُ  العِتْق )).


ثم تلتها فقرة السحب على جوائز الحضور ومن ثم تكريم الشاعرات المشاركات.  ومسك الختام قراءة المولد الشريف وسط بهجة الجميع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مخمور يتهجم على صالة تفتيش الباصات بجسر الملك فهد


تهجم مخمور فى العقد الرابع من عمره على عدد من سيارات العوائل في  جسر الملك فهد عصر امس الجمعة، في حالة هستيرية طالبا منهم إركابه ، دون أن يستجيب  له أحد ، ما دعاه إلى دخول القسم النسائي التابع لجوازات جسر الملك فهد المعروف  بـ(قسم التطبيق) في طريق العودة إلى السعودية . واوضح شهود عيان ان الشاب أثار فوضى  عارمة بين العوائل المتواجدة فى السيارات طالباً اركابه وأن الرجل توجه بعد إزعاجه  عددا من السيارات إلى قسم الجوازات النسائي ودخله متهجما على من فيه الأمر الذي  ضاعف من الفوضى ودفع بمجموعة من الرجال إلى إخراجه ، واوضح مصدر أمني بجسر الملك  فهد ان الشاب تم القبض عليه قبل ان يحدث اى اصابات لموظفي ومرتادي الجسر وقال الشاب  فى التحقيقات الاولية معه انه تلقى مكالمة بوفاة احد اقربائه وانه كان ينوي العودة  سريعاً واضاف المصدر ان الشاب تم اقتياده الى شرطة الجسر لعمل الاجراءات المتبعة  بهذا الخصوص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دراسة صنفتها ضمن أعلى نساء الشعوب استهلاكاً 
 المرأة السعودية الأكثر «شغفاً» بالأسواق البحرينية


 


ادرجت دراسة عالمية أجريت مؤخراً حول أكثر نساء الشعوب استهلاكا  وتبذيرا للنقود المرأة السعودية بقائمة أوائل النساء استهلاكا ، لاسيما أدوات  التجميل التي تنفق عليها مبالغ طائلة نظرا لولعها بحب الشراء وهوس التسوق الذي  يطاردها فتتحين الفرص وتستثمرها لممارسة هوايتها المفضلة أينما كانت ووقتما حلت  .
 اسواق شعبية 
ونظرا لقرب المنطقة الشرقية من مملكة البحرين ، اتجه كثير من  السيدات والفتيات للتبضع من البحرين وشراء الكثير من المستلزمات والحاجيات من  أسواقها رغم أن كثيرا من تلك البضائع متوفر بالأسواق السعودية ، وعلى الرغم من صغر  مساحة البحرين مقارنة بغيرها من دول الخليج الا انها تضم عددا كبيرا من الأسواق  الشعبية والمجمعات التجارية والتي دخلت في الحقبة الأخيرة منافسة قوية مع أسواق دول  الخليج لمحافظتها على تراثها الشعبي ، لتحظى باستقطاب السيدات والفتيات السعوديات  اللائي أبدين أسبابا متنوعة لإقبالهن على التسوق من مملكة البحرين . 
يوم ممتع  
تقول زينب مغيص : أفضل التسوق في البحرين كل نهاية أسبوع لاكافيء نفسي وعائلتي  بعد عناء العمل والدراسة بقضاء يوم ممتع في التسوق وشراء ما هو جديد وغير متوفر  بالأسواق السعودية بأقل الأسعار .
 ترفيه وترويح 
وترى " ابتهاج جعفر" أن  البحرين تجمع في أسواقها بين محلات البيع و أماكن الترفيه والترويح عن النفس ،  فالمجمعات التجارية توجد بها السينما والمسرحيات ، وكذلك باقي الأماكن كالمدن  المائية والتزلج والمدن الترفيهية والمطاعم المتنوعة المذاق و الفنادق ، فجميع ما  ذكر يحوي أسواقاً ، حيث نضرب عصفورين بحجر تسوق و استجمام ، وهناك منتجع " جزيرة  حوار الشهير " الذي يضم رحلات بحرية بالسفن وجميع الأماكن للعامة وليست محتكرة  للعوائل .
 أماكن القياس 
تقول نور العلقم :إن شراء مستلزماتي النسائية الخاصة  يستغرق مني الوقت الكبير والخجل الكثير عند شرائي إياها من الأسواق السعودية ،  بينما هي أسرع وبارتياح أكثر في البحرين لأنها متناولة في محلات بإدارة نسائية  فنشعر بالراحة بالإضافة إلى توفر أماكن قياس في المحل نفسه عكس ما نراه من تزاحم في  أماكن القياس في مجمعات أسواقنا حيث لا تتوفر إلا بعدد قليل جدا وعلى مستوى مجمع  كامل .
 غرف القياس 
وتضيف " هـ ، أ" إن وجود غرف القياس في اغلب المحلات يوفر  الجهد وعناء الذهاب والإياب واسترجاع المال او عدم استرجاعه فغرف القياس بالمجمعات  التجارية في السعودية تكون محدودة وتتبع دورات المياه وتكون مزدحمة عادة مما يضيع  علينا الوقت الذي يمضي ونحن ننتظر مجيء دورنا الى جانب المشاكل والخلافات بين  النساء أثناء انتظار الدور لغرفة القياس.
 مضايقات من البائعين 
وعلقت مدينة  محفوظ على شراء الملابس الخاصة في أسواق السعودية وقالت: تتعرض الواحدة منا للكثير  من المضايقات أثناء شرائها ملابسها الخاصة من قبل البائعين السعوديين وحتى الأجانب  ، لذا عزف الكثيرات من الشراء من أسواق السعودية ويرغبن بالشراء من البحرين حيث  يكون الباعة نساء مثلنا نشعر معهن بالطمأنينة والراحة ويساعدننا بضمير في اختيار  الموديل والمقاس المناسب .
خصوصية اللانجري 
وتقول عضو مبيعات لشركة بحرينية  تبيع ملابس داخلية ولانجري انها تمارس البيع والشراء على الانترنت لمنتجات بحرينية  تتميز بجودة وخصوصية وسعر مناسب وتضيف ان تجارتها لاقت الربح من اقبال الكثير من  النساء لاستحسانهن الشراء من امرأة مثلهن لخصوصية الملابس والمنتجات ولأنها لا  تتواجد في الأسواق السعودية أو أنه يمنع عرضها لخصوصيتها لذلك لاتعلم الزبونات  بتوافرها وان علمت فلا ترغب بشرائها من بائع سعودي أو أجنبي .
 تخفيضات الماركات  
وتقول عضو جمعية حماية المستهلك بالرياض هدى الفهيد : للاسف الشديد ان المرأة  السعودية تتكبد عناء السفر والتنقل من مكان لاخر من اجل شراء ارقى منتجات الماركات  العالمية الشهيرة وهي بذلك تدفع مبالغ طائلة من اجل شراء اسم ماركة لاغير وتبدد  اموالها لان هذه المحلات تعمل خصومات موسمية تصل الى 70 بالمائة وعليها تخفيضات  اضافية نهاية الموسم ولو تلاحظ المرأة الفرق بين قيمة ذات السلعة قبل التخفيض وبعده  لراجعت نفسها قليلا قبل الاقدام على الشراء فالنساء السعوديات اللائي يذهبن للبحرين  ويتسوقن هناك هن بلا شك يبحثن عن احدث الماركات لدور الازياء التي لا تتوافر  بالسعودية سابقا اما الان فاغلب المحلات الشهيرة فتحت لها فروعا بالمملكة لكن طبيعة  المرأة تحب التسوق والشراء أينما تذهب .
 اغراء التخفيضات 
وتقول نورة عبد  الله : نحن النساء نبحث عن كل ما هو جديد في عالم الموضة ولم يصل إلى السعودية لنكن  مختلفات عن الأخريات وتضيف ان طريقة عرض السلع لها دور كبير في اجتذاب السعوديات  للأسواق البحرينية بالإضافة إلى التخفيضات التي تصل إلى 75 بالمائة على أفضل  الماركات بينما تبلغ في السعودية 25 بالمائة ليغزو ذلك عقول النساء ليتهافتن على  الأسواق والشراء.
 بضائع تراثية
وترى خيرية السعد أن الأسواق البحرينية لديها  بعض المستلزمات التي تميزها عن بقية اسواق دول الخليج ، لانها واكبت التطور اولاً  بأول مع محافظتها على هويتها التقليدية ذات الطابع التراثي القديم ، فهناك فئة من  أهل البلد وكذلك السياح لا زالوا يبحثون عن المقتنيات التراثية مفضلين الطراز  القديم على الأسلوب الجديد .
 جودة السلع 
وتضيف ان جودة السلع التي تباع في  مملكة البحرين تعتبر أعلى بكثير مما لدينا ، خاصة ان المستهلك أصبح يعرف ان اغلب  منتجاتنا مغشوشة ولم يعد يفرق بينها وبين الأصلي منها ، إضافة إلى أن تنوع السلع في  أسواق البحرين واضح حيث لا يتعب المستهلك في الحصول على ما يحتاجه ، وسيجد جميع  متطلباته متوفرة دون أي تعب او جهد يذكر.
 موسم القرقيعان
وتشير عالية الدوسري  الى أنها تذهب للتسوق في مملكة البحرين لقضاء مستلزمات شهر رمضان والقرقيعان ،  لأنها على ثقة بأنها ستجد ما تحتاجه من مستلزمات تراثية ومتجددة بأسعار زهيدة ،  وحتى لو كانت أسعارها الآن قد ارتفعت عن ذي قبل ، لكنها متأكدة أنها ستكون اقل من  الأسواق السعودية بكثير .
 أذواق المستهلكين 
وعن أذواق المستهلكين تشير  الدوسري الى ان هناك فئة من المجتمع مازالت تعشق السلع التراثية والقديم منها ويجد  من يعشقها صعوبة في الحصول عليها هنا ولكنه يعرف أن هناك أسواقا في مملكة البحرين  مخصصة لبيع هذه السلع بأسعار زهيدة.
 مشاغل نسائية
أما حنين العتيبي فتفضل  الذهاب للمشاغل النسائية بمملكة البحرين لان أسعارها اقل بكثير من نظيرتها بالمملكة  ، مؤكدة ان من ترتاد المشاغل النسائية ستلاحظ ان أسعار خدمات الصالونات البحرينية  أقل بكثير من مثيلتها بالسعودية بالمقابل الاهتمام بالنظافة والحرص على إرضاء  الزبونة ، فمثلاً أنا اصرف 500 ريال بمشاغل البحرين على 6 أعمال كتنظيف بشرة وقص  الشعر وعمل منكير وبدكير , أما لدينا فلا يكفي هذا المبلغ حتى لعمل تنظيف بشرة فقط  لذا لي أكثر من 13 عاما وأنا أتعامل مع نفس المشغل في مملكة البحرين ولانني زبونة  لديهن يقدمن لي خصومات إضافية .
 سقف واحد
ويؤكد فهد الفارس ان الأسعار  المرتفعة والمعتدلة في كل مكان في العالم ، فمن يريد الغالي سيجده ومن يريد الرخيص  سيجده أيضاً ، فالمجمعات التجارية تبيع السلع بأسعار مرتفعة جداً ومبالغ فيها ، أما  الأسواق العادية فتوجد بها السلع الرخيصة التي يمكن أن يشتريها المستهلك من محدود  الدخل والمتوسط ، لكن ما يميز أسواق مملكة البحرين عن الأسواق السعودية هو ان  التسوق هناك له نكهة خاصة ، حيث يمكن للمستهلك أن يقضي جميع احتياجاته المنزلية من  المواد الغذائية والملابس والعطورات لجميع أفراد الأسرة بكل سهولة ويسر ، فجميع ما  نحتاجه نجده متقارب الأماكن ، فمثلاً الحصول على أدوات المطبخ وأثاث المنزل أجده في  مكان واحد دون عناء الذهاب لأي مكان اخر ، كذلك وجود أماكن ترفيهية للأطفال ومطاعم  خاصة للعائلات ، ما يجعل التسوق بأسواق البحرين أفضل متعة وأجمل سياحة.
 تسوق  الأسرة 
مشاري السبيعي يوضح انه يفضل الذهاب بأهله للتسوق في مملكة البحرين لأنه  يشعر بالاطمئنان عليهم وهو بجانبهم ، إذ لا يتعرض لملاحقة الهيئة لو ذهب لمجمع مع  أسرته كما يحدث هنا ، فلطالما كانت طاردته في أي سوق يذهب مع أهله إليه ، حيث ان  والده يطالبه بعدم ترك أمه وأخواته في السوق ، ما يجعله يقع في إحراج مع هيئة الأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر التي تتهمه دائماً بملاحقة الفتيات بالأسواق.
ويضيف  السبيعى : بصراحة أصبت بعقدة نفسية بسبب هذه المواقف ، لذا اذهب كل شهر مرة واحدة  للتبضع والترفيه مع أمي وأخواتي بعدها أعود وأنا بنفسية مرتاحة بعيداً عن معاكسات  الشباب لاخواتي وبعيداً عن ملاحقة الهيئة لي .
 نصيحة نسائية 
هند الخلف ذكرت  ان سبب تبضعها في مملكة البحرين يعود لتواجد النساء في نقاط البيع مما يتيح للزبونة  راحة في عملية الشراء وإيجاد الحل لبعض استفساراتها ، فمثلاً لا تستطيع الفتاة ان  تسأل البائع الرجل عن مقاس ملابسها الداخلية أو عن الروج المناسب للون بشرتها ؟!  لذا تجد من الأفضل التبضع من المحلات التي تبيع فيها نساء ، وتقول :" إن المرأة  وحدها تعرف ما تحتاجه المرأة الأخرى، حيث تقدم لها النصيحة حول ما يناسب تفاصيل  جسمها من ملابس ، وما لا يناسبها على سبيل المثال من ألوان أحمر الشفاه ، لذا  فالزبونة تسعى لتشتري وسط راحة تامة ، وهذا ما لا تستطيع الإحساس به فيما لو كان  البائع رجلاً؟! 
 مدار الساعة 
ومن جملة الاسباب التي تجعل المرأة السعودية  تتسوق في مملكة البحرين هو التحرر كما تخبرنا " امامه ، ع" حيث لا قيود بأوقات  للإقفال فنشعر ان هناك متسعا من الوقت من اجل التسوق من عدة محلات ، فكثير من  الأسواق في البحرين تعمل على مدار الساعة ، ما يتناسب معنا نحن الذين ننهي جميع  متطلباتنا من زيارة الأماكن السياحية والمتاحف والمطاعم .
 أكلات  بحرينية
تشتهر البحرين بالحلوى البحرينية والزلابية والاكلات الشعبية على رأسها  التكه بالليمون العماني ، إضافة الى البهارات البحرينية ذات النكهة والرائحة  المميزة فقد اعتادت " ام نبيل " التردد على تلك الاسواق الشعبية وقصدها في كل مرة  من اجل شراء الحلوى والزلابيه والبهارات بكميات كبيرة من اجل ان توزعها على جاراتها  وقريباتها .
 اعياد ومناسبات 
وتحرص " فتحية الداوود" على الاحتفال بمناسبات  عدة في مملكة البحرين برفقة قريباتها وقضاء وقت شيق وسط اجواء مليئة بالمتعة والفرح  في المهرجانات التي تقام بمناسبات معينة مثل الأعياد والمناسبات الرياضية مثل "  الفورمولا ون " ومباريات كرة القدم جميعها مناسبات احرص على حضورها وتفريق طاقة  الحماس والتشجيع .
 القوة الشرائية 
سألنا بائعة في إحدى المحلات النسائية  بمملكة البحرين فأكدت لنا أن حجم القوة الشرائية للمرأة السعودية في أسواق البحرين  يتفوق على باقي نساء دول الخليج ، فالمتسوقة السعودية تدفع لتشتري دون تردد ، لأنها  تجد الراحة النفسية في التبضع من أسواق البحرين ، وهي تعرف جيداً ان الأسعار في  السوق البحرينية اقل بكثير إذا ما قورنت بالسوق السعودية ، كما ان نوعية البضائع  تختلف وتتنوع محدثة التميز بينها وبين ما يُعرض في أسواق السعودية ، إضافة إلى أن  المرأة السعودية تثق بجودة المنتجات البحرينية ، فأغلبها أصلي وغير مقلد كما في  باقي الأسواق .
وعن أوقات الذروة للشراء تقول :" إن الأسواق البحرينية تكتظ  بالأسر السعودية طوال العام ولكن تصل ذروتها في الأعياد وشهر رمضان المبارك وحين  العودة إلى المدارس " .
 ارتياح نفسي 
ترى الأخصائية النفسية فاطمة أحمد أن  أسباب إقبال النساء السعوديات على الأسواق البحرينية لا يعود بالضرورة لادمان  التسوق و قد يرجع لارتياحهن في التعامل مع الباعات في المتاجر البحرينية ، حيث  يشعرنهن بقيمتهن وأهميتهن ، كذلك قد يكون للأسعار المنخفضة وأماكن السياحة وأجواء  المتعة ومرافقة العائلة أثناء التسوق ، وطبيعة شعب البحرين الودود ، وكون أكثر  الباعة من النساء بحسب طبيعة مجتمعهم واختلاف النمط المعيشي بين الشعبين ،فالتسوق  حاجة نفسية لابد أن يشعر فيها المرء ببعض الراحة النفسية والهدوء النسبي ليكوّن  عامل جذب مباشراً لتشجيع السيدة على التسوق .
 خدمة العميل
وتؤكد في نفس  السياق مسؤولة تسويق في إحدى الشركات ليلى الفرج إن مسؤولي المبيعات يضعون في  اعتبارهم إدراج السيدات السعوديات ضمن الفئة المستهدفة في التسوق داخل مملكة  البحرين، بحكم قرب الموقع الجغرافي بين البلدين، و ارتباط السعودية بالبحرين عبر  جسر تعبر عليه آلاف الأسر بهدف المتعة والتسوق ، وشهرة المرأة السعودية في العالم  كله بحبها للتسوق، لذا يستخدم المسوّق جميع أدوات وأساليب الجذب التي تؤثر على  نفسيات المتسوقات بطريقة إيجابية لحثهن على التبضع وسط المتعة ، فالتسعير من خلال  التخفيضات الموسمية له دور ، حسن تعامل البائع خاصة و أن أغلب بائعات البحرين سيدات  يتفهمن متطلبات النساء من بني جنسهن وتحترم خصوصيتهن ، إضافة إلى طريقة عرض المنتج  وأسلوب الإعلان الذي يعتمد على الصورة والصوت بحيث يحاكي العنصر المرئي والسمعي وهي  طريقة جديدة على السيدات السعوديات بحكم عادات وتقاليد مجتمعنا التي تمنع عرض صور  الأرواح في الاعلانات أو تشغيل الموسيقى في المحلات ، إضافة إلى اختصاص البحرين  بإنتاج بعض البضائع " المحلية " دون غيرها ، جميعها عوامل تشوق المتسوقة وتجذبها  وعائلتها وتحثها على التبضع من البحرين بمجرد مرورها من المحلات .

 :wut: طايحين لينا السعوديات والسعوديات
اللي سوو هالدراسه أكيد ما دققوا مزبوط  .. بس خل يرورحوا الكويت أو الامارات ويشوفوا الأعظم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رئيس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة جسر الملك فهد : 

ندرس نقل منطقة الإجراءات في الجانبين السعودي والبحريني وتحويلها  لمنطقة حرة


أكد رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة العامة لجسر الملك فهد ومدير عام  الجمارك السعودية صالح بن منيع الخليوي وجود دراسة حالية لنقل منطقة الإجراءات  الخاصة بالجوازات والجمارك بالجسر إلى بداية منطقتي السعودية والبحرين مع تحويل  منطقة الاجراءات إلى منطقة تجارية حرة. مبينا لـ "اليوم" أن الاجتماع المنعقد  الاربعاء الماضي بالجانب البحريني تطرق إلى تقييم العمل الذي تم خلال السنوات  الثلاث الماضية واتخاذ استراتيجية لعمل التحسينات واعادة الهيكلة للبنية التحتية  للجسر من خلال الخطة متوسطة المدى التي تتضمن زيادة الكبائن الى 18 كابينة في  الجوازات والجمارك من الجانبين وإضافة شباك في جوازات الجانب البحريني.
وتوقع  الخليوي أن العام المقبل سيشهد الانتهاء من الخطة المتوسطة المدى بما فيها الكبائن  الخاصة بالمسار الخاص التي تمت كسوتها بمادة "الكلادن" التجميلية وتركيب المظلات في  الجمارك والجوازات في الجانبين وكسوتها ايضاً بمادة "الكلادن" موضحا ان الازدحام  سيتم القضاء عليه وتشغيل كافة الكبائن من خلال التعاون مع الجهات الحكومية الأخرى  في الجانبين, واضاف بقوله " إن المؤسسة العامة لجسر الملك فهد مسئولة عن البنية  التحتية وتوفير متطلبات الجهات الحكومية والتسهيلات في الجانبين السعودي والبحريني،  مؤكدا على تحقيق المؤسسة نتائج ايجابية من خلال التوسعة السابقة بعد تحطيم الرقم  القياسي لعدد العابرين في رابع أيام عيد الأضحى العام الماضي، حيث تم دخول وخروج  حوالي 91 الف مسافر في مدة لا تتجاوز ساعة و 15 دقيقة، معتبراً ذلك انجازاً حققته  المؤسسة والإدارات الحكومية باعتبار أن المدة التي كان يقضيها المسافر على الجسر لا  تقل عن ثلاث ساعات.
وحول الاعتداءات على موظفي الجمارك في الجسر وبعض المنافذ  الأخرى أوضح الخليوي بقوله : إن هذا قدرنا كموظفين في الجمارك في سبيل خدمة البلد.  فموظفونا يتحاملون على أنفسهم ونقدر لهم ذلك وتم إقرار بدلات لموظفي جمارك جسر  الملك فهد بلغت 30 بالمائة بسبب أنه منفذ بري وحدوي وله وضع خاص، حيث أصبح الجسر  حاليا منطقة جذب لكثير من الموظفين الذين يتقاضون بدلات لا تتجاوز الــ «20»  بالمائة.
وأفاد الخليوي بان صرف مكافآت الضبطيات تصرف فوريا خلال 3 أيام من  الضبطية تحت بند العلاوات التشجيعية ، بالاضافة الى المكافأة النظامية التي لا تزيد  اجراءات صرفها على الاشهر الثلاثة من وصولها لديوان المصلحة بعد اعتماد الجمارك عدم  التأخير في صرفها.
وثمن الخليوي دور الجهات الحكومية الأخرى بعد حذف اسم المملكة  من قائمة الدول المتدنية في تطبيق حقوق الملكية الفكرية، مؤكدا ان الوصول لذلك جاء  بناء على تضافر الجهود مع الجهات الحكومية الأخرى , خاصة أن الجمارك تشكل خط الدفاع  الاول ومعنية بتطبيق حقوق الملكية الفكرية, مبيناً ان الجمارك استطاعت الحد من دخول  حوالي 7 ملايين وحدة مقلدة خلال عام 2009م للمملكة, بالاضافة الى أننا طالبنا  بتثبيت دلالة المنشأ على القطعة في مكان غير قابل للازالة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التنقل بالبطاقة مع الكويت «قريباً جداً»


كشف مدير إدارة مجلس التعاون بوزارة الخارجية الكويتية، السفير  جمال الغانم، عن قرب تطبيق التنقل بالبطاقة المدنية الذكية بين بلاده والمملكة،  وقال ـ عقب اختتام اجتماع الهيئة الاستشارية للمجلس ـ إن هذا الإجراء سيتم العمل به  «قريبا جداً» بعد انتهاء اللجان المعنية من عملها.وأضاف ان قرارات الدورة الـ 30  للقمة الخليجية التي عقدت في الكويت في ديسمبر الماضي أحيلت للجان الوزارية  لدراستها ورفع توصياتها للمجلس الوزاري تمهيدا لرفعها لقادة دول المجلس في اجتماعهم  المقبل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فزعة مواطن تمنع انفجار سيارة بأسواق الأحساء





شهد سوق الخضار بعين النجم صباح امس اندلاع حريق في سيارة كانت  تسير بالقرب من المارة بالسوق واضطر صاحب السيارة ان يتوقف وحاول اخماد ألسنة  النيران الا انه فشل نظرا لعدم وجود مطفأة حريق بسيارته الا ان احد المارة ويدعى (  بومبارك الكريع ) شاهد النيران فقام بإبعاد السائق والمارة خشية انفجار المحرك في  اي لحظة في حال وصول النيران الى الوقود وقام على الفور باحضار طفاية حريق وقام  بتوجيهها الى السنة اللهب التي عملت على اخماد بعضا منها وقام بعض المتواجدين  بالاتصال بالدفاع المدني الذي هرعت قواته الى الموقع على الفور وقامت الفرق بمساعدة  المواطن الذي أخمد جزءا كبيرا من الحريق بعد ان أمده المارة بطفايات الحريق الخاصة  بهم وتمكنوا من السيطرة على الحريق وقد تم ابعاد السيارة عن المكان وشكر قائد  السيارة الكريع على بطولته واقدامه على اطفاء السيارة كما اثنى رجال الدفاع المدني  على اقدام الكريع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يحرق منزله للانتحار بداخله بالعيون


فتحت شرطة العيون ملف التحقيق في محاولة عامل آسيوي للانتحار وذلك  بمدينة العيون حيث قام العامل بإشعال النار في غرفته بأحد المزارع الا ان جيرانه  استدعوا الدفاع المدني واخرجوا العامل من داخل النيران حيث نتج عنها احتراق الغرفة  وانهيار سقف الغرفة واصابة العامل بحروق من الدرجة الاولى والثانية في الاذن اليسرى  وجرح قطعي بالحنجرة ومعصم اليد وتم نقله الى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج. واشار بذلك  المتحدث الاعلامي للدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور الدوسري، واضاف أن  الحادث به شبهة جنائية لوجود علامات تدل على محاولة الانتحار وسلم الموقع لشرطة  العيون لاستكمال التحقيق حسب جهة الاختصاص وتم اخماد الحريق في حين لا يزال العامل  يتلقى العلاج بالمستشفى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عمالة وافدة أطلقتها

شائعة ترفع سعر اسطونات الغاز غرب الرياض


أثار انتشار شائعة رفع أسعار الغاز بنسبة 50% بمركز الجلة 130  كيلومترا غرب الرياض أمس الأول الخميس ، بالإضافة الى اختفاء أسطوانات الغاز الى  إثارة القلق بين السكان .
وأشار المواطن محمد القحطاني الى ان سكان المركز  فوجئوا بزيادة سعر أسطوانة الغاز 3 ريالات صباح الخميس الماضي، منوها الى قيام عمال  وافدين يعملون بمراكز غاز بإطلاق شائعة عن ارتفاع الأسعار 50% مما دفع بعض أصحاب  المحال الى إغلاق محالهم بانتظار الإعلان عن السعر الجديد ومحلات أخرى اختفت منها  أسطوانات الغاز ،مما دفع بعض المواطنين التوجه الى المحافظات المجاورة (القويعية  والرويضة) لجلب أسطوانات الغاز منها .
وأكد مواطنون أنهم اضطروا الى شراء  أسطونات الغاز بسعر 18 ريالا للأسطوانة مطالبين الجهات المسؤولة خاصة وزارة التجارة  وحماية المستهلك بمعاقبة أصحاب المحلات والعمالة الوافدة التي تعمل على إثارة  الشائعات ورفع الأسعار غير المبررة .
على ذات الصعيد أكد أصحاب محال توزيع الغاز  في الرياض توافر اسطونات الغاز بأسعارها الثابتة (15 ) ريالا للحجم المتوسط لافتين  الى انهم بانتظار نزول الأسطوانات الجديدة ذات النوع الفريد والمميز والوزن الخفيف  مصنوعة من (مادة الفيبر جلاس) خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة وأنها سوف تباع جنباً  إلى جنب مع الأسطوانات القديمه الحديدية . وأكدوا بأنه لم يتم تحديد سعر الأسطوانات  الجديدة بعد .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصرع طفلتين حرقاً «بأعواد الثقاب» في تبوك


لقيت طفلتان حتفهما حرقاً إثر اشتعال النيران في السيارة التي  كانتا تستقلانها بمحافظة تيماء، وأشار الناطق الإعلامي بمديرية الدفاع المدني  بمنطقة تبوك المقدم ممدوح سليمان العنزي إلى أن تفاصيل الحادثة تعود عندما كانت  أسرتان تجهزان للتنزه خارج محافظة تيماء وأثناء ذلك ركب في السيارة خمسة أطفال في  انتظار الأب الذي كان يجهز لبعض الاحتياجات الخاصة بالسفر واغلقوا الابواب من خلال  زر بجوار المقود داخل السيارة وقام أحدهم بالعبث بأعواد ثقاب كان الاب قد تركها  بأحد ادراج السيارة ووقع منه العود, واشتعلت النيران داخل السيارة وحاولوا فتح  الابواب عندما شاهدوا النيران تلتهم السيارة من الداخل حتى تمكن احدهم من فتحها وفر  ثلاثة أطفال من السيارة وبقي داخلها طفلتان عمرهما سنة ونصف وثلاث سنوات لم تتمكنا  من الفرار واشتعلت السيارة ونجم عن الحادث مصرع طفلتين ( ابنتا عم ) حرقا داخل  السيارة، وفور تلقي البلاغ هرعت إلى موقع الحادث فرق من الدفاع المدني والهلال  الأحمر والدوريات الأمنية وأخمدت النيران المشتعلة في السيارة ووجدت الطفلتين  متفحمتين داخل السيارة، وبينت التحقيقات الأولية أن سبب الحريق يعود إلى عبث  الأطفال بأعواد الثقاب واتخذت الجهات المعنية الإجراءات اللازمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلاف بين مواطن ومقيم ينتهي بالقتل
أنهى شاب سعودي في العقد الثاني من عمره أمس، شجاره مع وافد من الجنسية اليمنية (30  عاما) في منطقة عسير، بإطلاق النار عليه من مسدسه الشخصي وإنهاء حياته على  الفور.
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة عسير العقيد عبد الله القرني، أن الجهات  الأمنية ألقت القبض على الجاني، ويجري التحقيق معه لمعرفة أسباب ودوافع القتل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خادمة تدخل رضيعا العناية المركزة


ألقت خادمة إندونسية بطفل الأسرة التي تخدم عندها في محافظة ينبع (يبلغ من العمر  عاما ونصف)، على الأرض بكل قوة، ما تسبب في نزيف حاد أدخله في غيبوبة ونقل إلى غرفة  العناية المركزة في المستشفى، حيث خضع لعملية جراحية.
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي  لشرطة منطقة المدينة المنورة العميد محسن الردادي أن بلاغا ورد إلى شرطة ينبع من رب  أسرة، أفاد فيه أن العاملة المنزلية لديه والتي تعمل تحت كفالته، رمت طفله بقوة على  أرضية منزله.
وتابع العميد الردادي أن شرطة البلد باشرت الحالة ونقلت الطفل إلى  المستشفى، فيما ألقت القبض على الخادمة، ويجري التحقيق معها، للتأكد من صحة البلاغ  ومعرفة الأسباب التي دفعت الخادمة لارتكاب هذه الجريمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطنان يطعنان مقيما ويسلبان ماله


تبحث الدوريات الأمنية في محافظة ينبع عن شابين سعوديين اختطفا مقيما من الجنسية  البنجلاديشية صباح أمس، وقاداه إلى منطقة مقطوعة على طريق ينبع النخل، وطعناه في  يده وفخذه، وسلبا ما بحوزته من أموال وإقامته، ورموه في منطقة نائية في حي النقادي،  قبل أن يلوذا بالفرار.
ووجد مواطن أثناء عبوره الحي، المقيم ملطخا بدمائه يستنجد  به، إذ سارع لإبلاغ الدوريات الأمنية، التي تحركت فورا إلى الموقع ونقلت المقيم إلى  المستشفى عبر سيارات الهلال الأحمر لتلقي العلاج، فيما تولى رجال الشرطة عمليات  البحث عن الجانيين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حصل منها على هدايا وأموال وصور مقابل وعده لها بالزواج
 "دهّان مصري" يبتز طبيبة سعودية لتمكنه من أختها المطلقة

 

تحقق دائرة العرض والأخلاق بهيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام في مكة المكرمة  اليوم (السبت) مع دهّان مصري الجنسية (43 سنة) إثر قيامه ولمدة 4 سنوات بابتزاز  وتهديد طبيبة سعودية (41 سنة) وطلب منها مؤخراً إحضار شقيقتها المطلقة لممارسة  الفاحشة معها.

وتشير معلومات   إلى أن الطبيبة وأثناء بناء فيلا خاصة جنوب مكة قامت بإحضار الدهّان المصري للاتفاق  معه لدهان وطلي جدار الفيلًا ، ونظراً لوجود تعديلات تتطلب الاتصال بالطبيبة كانت  تتواصل معه بالجوال.

وحين علم أن الطبيبة غير متزوجة خطط ورسم للارتباط بها  بنية الزواج، ودارت بينهما مكالمات عديدة إلى أن استطاع الحصول على ثقتها، ثم حصل  على صورها والعديد من الهدايا الفاخرة التي يقدر ثمنها بحدود 15 ألف ريال من أجهزة  جوالات وحاسوب وساعات ثمينة وخلافها بالإضافة إلى مبلغ 30 ألف ريال قدمته له ليدفعه  لأهلها كمهر حين يطلب يدها.

وفي أثناء زيارته للعيادة التي تعمل بها في جدة  تمكن من سرقة أرقام جوالات شقيقاتها ووالدتهن وأقربائها من الرجال بقصد تهديدها  وابتزازها ونشر صورها على جوالاتهم مستقبلاً، وقد قام بالاتصال على شقيقة الطبيبة  المطلقة وحاول إقامة علاقة معها دون أن تعرفه، عندها صرح بنواياه فأتصل بالطبيبة  وطلب منها إحضار شقيقتها المطلقة لشقته  لممارسة الفاحشة معها، لترفض الطبيبة تحت  وقع الصدمة فهددها بنشر الصور ليس لأهلها فقط بل سوف تصل الصور والفضيحة للمستشفى  الذي تعمل فيه وحدد لها يومين لإحضار شقيقتها.

ولجأت الطبيبة إلى زميلاتها  اللائي ساعدنها بالاتصال والتنسيق مع الأمن وتم إعداد كمين محكم للإطاحة بالمبتز بعد الإتصال عليه وطلب حضوره لاصطحاب  الشقيقة معه، فألقي القبض عليه وعثر بحوزته على 5 شرائح وأجهزة جوالات  كانت تحتوي على مقاطع جنسية وصور عديدة لنساء وفتيات ورسائل تهديد لبعض الضحايا  الأخريات.

وتولى مركز شرطه الكعكية التحقيق بالقضية وجرى إيداع المبتز السجن  الموحد بحي العزيزية لحين عرضه اليوم السبت على دائرة العرض والأخلاق بهيئة التحقيق  والإدعاء العام للتحقيق معه

ماشاءالله هدايا وغراميات لا وعاطتنه المهر بعد  :walla:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مكه المكرمه : هندي يعرض زوجته على مواطن  "وسيم" لإنجاب طفل 



عرض سائق هندي يعمل في مكه المكرمه على شاب سعودي "وسيم" معاشرة زوجته كي تنجب منه  طفلاً بعد تعارفهما في مطعم للوجبات السريعة .

وبحسب مصادر مطلعه فإن السائق  الهندي تعرف على الشاب وتبادلا أرقام الجوالات، أثناء انتظارهما لحلول دورهما في  مطعم للوجبات السريعة في مكة المكرمة،وتفاجأ بأن يعرض عليه جسد زوجته، 24  عاماً.

ويطب منه معاشرتها بعد أن كان قد اتصل بالشاب الذي يدرس في جامعة أم  القرى ودعاه للحضور إلى منزله.

وارجع السائق الهندي 29 سنة السبب في هذا  التصرف إلى أنه وزوجته خلال فترة زواجهما الممتدة من سبع سنوات مضت لم يتمكنا من  إنجاب طفل، مشيراً إلى أن في ذلك نقصاً في حقه أمام أبناء جلدته.

واعتذر  الشاب الوسيم 26 سنة عن ذلك بأن لديه محاضرات في الجامعة ولا وقت لديه لفعل ما  يريده السائق الهندي.

 :weird:  غرريب اللي اعرفه انو الهنود محافظين جدا وكل شي عندهم ولا المساس بالعرض
مو قادره اصدق الخبر بصراحه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في الكويت : خلاف بين زوجين على حضانة طفل تتسبب في مقتله



دفع طفل صغير حياته ثمنا لحماقة والديه اللذين تشاجرا على حضانته وأخذ كل منهما  يشده في اتجاهه حتى لقي مصرعه بعد ان ارتطم رأسه بحافة طاولة في المنزل الكائن في  منطقة القرين.


فصول الحادثة المأساوية بدأت عندما دخل مواطن وزوجته في  خلاف حاد على حضانة طفلهما (سنتان) عندما أخذته والدته للذهاب به الى منزل اهلها  ولكن الاب رفض ذلك وحاول منعها وأمسك بطفله من جانب وراحت أمه تشده من  الجانب الآخر ووسط هذه الهستيرية وتبادل الشتائم ارتطم رأس الطفل بحافة طاولة وسط  صالة المنزل ولفظ أنفاسه الاخيرة من شدة الضربة بين يدي والديه اللذين حاولا اسعافه  الى مستشفى العدان ولكنه فارق الحياة ليترك غصته في قلبي والديه اللذين قتلاه  (بحبهما) الشديد وفتح تحقيق بالقضية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر : قتل جدته من أجل عيون عشيقته

ترك الشاب ابويه ليقيم عند جدته العجوز .. هناك في حارة عبدالمقصود القماش بحي  الاشارة في الزقازيق حيث الحياة المتواضعة والبحث عن لقمة العيش الممزوجة بعرق  الجبين والمعاناة والكفاح.
نظر وليد الى هؤلاء البسطاء .. فسخط على أحوالهم  الكادحة .. تطلع الى رغد العيش وحياة الترف التي شاهدها لدى زملاء دراسته في  أكاديمية للتعليم الجامعي.. ذلك المرتفع الخصب الذي تتعالى فيه ضحكات المراهقات  اللاتي يبحثن عن أوقات المتعة واللهو الرخيص.. فتية وفتيات وشيطان رجيم وفقر محدق  يحيط بوليد الذي أحب فتاة في الاكاديمية الخاصة.
أراد الشاب ان ينهل من شهد  محبوبته التي تصورها انها أجمل فتاة في هذه الدنيا الكبيرة ولن يعثر على أي فتاة  أخرى لوهربت من بين يديه.. وقف وليد في حيرة من أمره ما بين الفقر وإشباع الرغبة  المدنسة فبدأ يطلب المال من جدته المسنة لكونه يعلم ما لديها من أموال وفيرة ولكنها  كانت ترفض وتعلمه انها أموال خاله الذي يعمل بالخارج وانها تحويشة عمره التي يريد  ان يشتري بها منزلًا يؤويه ولكن الشاب زاد من إلحاحه في طلب المال من أجل عيون  العاشقة الجامحة والجدة تعاود الرفض و ساوس الشيطان لعبت بلب الشاب فاعتزم قتل  جدته.. وفي غفلة من أمرها ضربها بشومة على رأسها في المنزل فسقطت مفارقة الحياة  واستولى على 68970 جنيها وفر الى محبوبته كي يزف اليها الخبر السار. 
تلقى  اللواء مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا من العميد مأمور قسم شرطة ثان الزقازيق يفيد  بالعثور على جثة م. ص تم تشكيل فريق للبحث الجنائي لكشف غموض الحادث بإشراف نائب  المأمور.
أسفرت التحريات عن كشف الجاني وهو حفيد القتيلة وليد. م.م بالتحريات..  اعترف بعد الانكار بالقتل والسرقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*في سوريا .. لأنه شاهده في وضع غير اخلاقي مع زميلتهم  ... عامل يقتل زميل له في معمل حلويات*


أقدم عامل في معمل حلويات في منطقة "  داريا " بمحافظة ريف دمشق على قتل زميل له في العمل بعد أن شاهده  و هو يمارس الجنس  أكثر من مرة مع زميلتهم في نفس المعمل , وأقدم على طلب ممارسة الجنس معها  .

و قالت مصادر مطلعة  " أن  المدعو محمود تربطه علاقة غرامية بالعاملة و قد شاهدهما ابراهيم لإكثر من مرة  وهما في وضع غير اخلاقي ضمن مستودع المحل مما دفع الأول " محمود " لتهديد ابراهيم  بالقتل أكثر من مرة " .

و بالتحقيق مع العاملة أكدت المعلومات  المذكورة ، و أن محمود كان قد أخبرها أكثر من مرة بأنه سوف يقدم على قتل ابراهيم و  تخليصها منه كون الأخير أصبح يراود العاملة و يطلب منها ممارسة الجنس لكنها  كانت ترفض و تشكو أمرها لمحمود الذي تقدم لخطبتها من أهلها " .

و أضافت العاملة " بأن محمود كان قد  اتصل بها ليلة الحادثة و أخبرها بأنه أقدم على قتل إبراهيم و لكنها لم تصدق حتى  تأكدت في اليوم التالي من الخبر أثناء تواجدها في المعمل و أخبرها أيضا ً بأنه حصل على جواز سفر و سيقوم بمغادرة البلد باتجاه  الأردن عبر مركز هجرة نصيب "  .

وأشارت العاملة ، أن القاتل قد اتصل بها  من الأردن .

وسيتم تسليم الجثة لذويه ليصار إلى  دفنها أصولا ً في حين لا يزال البحث جاري عن القاتل محمود

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زوجة دعست زوجها مرتين بالسيارة

 

نقل زوج نيوزيلندي إلى المستشفى أمس الجمعة بعد أن دعسته زوجته مرتين بسيارتها على  الطريق الفرعي المؤدي لمنزلهما.وذكرت صحيفة دومينيون بوست أن الزوجة وتدعى ساندي  تيلفورد دعست زوجها تيري « 69 عاما» بسيارة الدفع الرباعي التي كانت تقودها في  الطريق الفرعي المؤدي لمنزل الأسرة في منطقة ريفية قرب مدينة أوبوتاما على الساحل  الشرقي من نورث أيلاند. 
وأضافت الصحيفة: إن الزوجة التي لم تدرك أنها دعست  زوجها أول مرة اندفعت بالسيارة مرة أخرى إلى الأمام وألحقت بالزوج إصابات متوسطة في  الرأس والصدر والظهر

هذي ماتدري ودعسته مرتين  :grin:  كيف لوتدري

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أقدم امرأة في العالم

 

انتيسا خافيتاشافا.. أقدم امرأة في العالم حيث تبلغ من العمر 129 عاماً.. تستريح في  بيتها في إحدى قرى جورجيا

 :worried:  بعد شوي رح انام << تخاف تحلم فيها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لازال هناك المزيد من الاخبار

تابعونا وحدثوا الصفحه طوال اليوم 

 أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

 ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

 إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه8 و29 دقيقه صباحا ً:

 درجة  الحراره /17مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 63 %

 سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

 اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

 الرؤيه /16 كم

سيكون هناك بعض العوالق الترابيه خلال ساعات النهار

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاب طلَّق آسيوية من دون علمها في 2004 وظل يمارس الجنس معها حتى 2010*

13 آذار 2010
ذكرت صحيفة "الراي" الكويتية ان وافدة من جنسية آسيوية متزوجة من مقيم آسيوي منذ عام 2003 واستمرت في الحياة معه حتى نشب بينهما خلاف قبل يومين لرغبتها في الانجاب لكن زوجها رفض هذا الامر وحاولت إقناعه مرات عدة لكن كل محاولاتها باءت بالفشل وتشاجرت معه وهددته بترك منزل الزوجية فابتسم الزوج وأبلغها بأنها لا تهمه وأنه من الاساس قام بتطليقها منذ مدة طويلة وتحديدا في 20 حزيران 2004، اي بعد زواجه منها بسنة كاملة لكنه ظل يواقعها ويعاشرها معاشرة الازواج.
وأفاد المصدر ان الوافدة توجهت اول من امس الى محكمة الجهراء للاستعلام عما ابلغها به زوجها، وفجعت حينما علمت بأنها بالفعل مطلقة منذ 6 أعوام وهي تقيم معه ولا تعلم انها لم تعد على ذمته.
وأضاف المصدر ان المطلقة استخرجت مستندا يثبت حالة الطلاق وتوجهت به الى مخفر الجهراء الشمالي وسجلت قضية مواقعة بحقه وزودت امنيي المخفر به بالاضافة الى بيانات طليقها لإحضار المتهم في القضية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*رجال بريطانيا يقبلون على الجراحات التجميلية بصورة متزايدة*

13 آذار 2010
نقلت وكالة "ميد نيوز" خبرا أشار الى أن "الرجال في بريطانيا يقبلون بصورة متزايدة على الجراحة التجميلية لازالة الانتفاخات القبيحة من الخصر والبطن".
وكشفت دراسة اجرتها "مجموهة هارلي الطبية" أن "عدد الرجال الذين اجروا جراحة تجميلية للبطن ارتفع بنسبة 55% خلال عام، وتوقعت أن يستمر العدد في الارتفاع، فيما بدأ آخرون التخلص من دهون البطن والخصر من خلال الإكثار من التردد على صالات التمارين الرياضية".
وأوضحت الدراسة أن "عدد الرجال من الفئة العمرية 35 عاماً وما فوق الذين اجروا عمليات جراحية لشد البطن ارتفع خلال الشهرين الأولين من عام 2010، ومن 26 عام 2009 إلى 40 خلال العام الحالي".

----------


## ابو طارق

*شم أو تذوق الأطعمة يتسبب بالسكري*

13 آذار 2010
أظهرت دراسة أميركية جديدة أن طفرة جينية تؤثر على ردة فعل أجسام البعض لدى شم أو تذوق بعض الأطعمة، قد تلعب دوراً في ظهور مرض السكري من النوع "2".
ونقل موقع "هلث دي نيوز" الأميركي عن المسؤول عن الدراسة، أستاذ الطب في جامعة "دوك" فان بنت، أن هذا التطور التدريجي للمرض يحدث وفقاً لما يدعى بالاستجابة الحركية.
واوضح إن هذا التطوّر "يحصل عبر ما يدعى النظام العصبي نظير الودي، وليس مباشرة عبر تناول الطعام"، مضيفاً "نظن أن هذه الاستجابة الحركية مهمة جداً في أمراض السكري نوع 2، ولدى تناول هؤلاء الأشخاص أو شمهم بعض الأطعمة، فإن أجسامهم تبدأ بإفراز هرمون الانسولين".

----------


## ابو طارق

*رجل يقتل زوجته وحماته لسرقتهما* 

13 آذار 2010
تمكنت مباحث الوادي الجديد من إلقاء القبض على رجل لقيامه بقتل زوجته وحماته أثناء تواجدهما في المسكن بحي البستان بمدينة الخارجة.
وكان الشرطة في الوادي الجديد حسبما ذكر موقع "قد تلقت بلاغا من الجيران يفيد بتغيب جارتهم سعدة إبراهيم عقل (82 عاما)، وابنتها هدى صادق محمد (47 عاما) وذلك على عكس المعتاد، فتوجهت على الفور فريق من المباحث، وتم العثور على جثتيهما داخل مسكنهما وبهما طعنات متفرقة بأنحاء الجسم والرقبة.
ودلت التحريات على قيام زوج المجني عليها الثانية (37 عاما) بالتخلص منهما لسرقة مصاغهما، حيث تبين سرقة مبالغ مالية ومصوغات ذهبية كانت بحوزتهما داخل العقار، تم القبض على المتهم واعترف بارتكابه للجريمة وتولت النيابة التحقيق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ذاكرة النساء في منتصف العمر...أقوى*

13 آذار 2010
أظهرت دراسة جديدة أجرتها جامعة لندن ونشرتها صحيفة "ديلي إكسبريس" أن النساء في منتصف العمر يملكن ذاكرة أفضل من الرجال.
واشارت الدراسة التي شملت 9600 رجل وامرأة في مطلع الخمسينات من العمر إلى أن النساء تقدمن على الرجال في اختبارين. وقالت إن المشاركين في الاختبار الأول استمعوا إلى 10 كلمات وأُعطيت لهم دقيقتان لتذكر أكبر عدد ممكن منها، في حين طلب الاختبار الثاني من المشاركين وضع قائمة بالكلمات نفسها بعد خمس دقائق من الاختبار الأول.
ووجدت الدراسة أن النساء سجّلن ما يقرب من 5 في المئة أكثر من الرجال في الاختبار الأول، ونحو 8 في المئة في الاختبار الثاني.
واضافت أن الرجال والنساء سجلوا نتيجة متشابهة في اختبار آخر طلب من المشاركين تسمية أكبر عدد من الحيوانات، وتمكن كل من الجنسين من تسمية 22 حيواناً.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ذئاب في الاسكا نهشت معلمة*

13 آذار 2010
كشفت الشرطة في ولاية الاسكا ان معلمة في مدرسة عثر عليها ميتة هذا الاسبوع بالقرب من قرية نائية في الاسكا اتضح مقتلها بسبب هجمات الذئاب.
وقد يكون هذا الهجوم القاتل هو الاول الذي يقع على ارض أميركية منذ اكثر من 50 عاما. وتعد هجمات الذئاب البرية وليس الذئاب التي يحتفظ بها كحيوانات مدللة نادرة جدا ولا يزيد عددها على بضع هجمات منذ عقد من الزمان ومعظمها في كندا وروسيا.
وعثر على كانديس برنر وهي مدرسة عمرها 32 عاما ميتة يوم الاثنين الماضي بجانب طريق قرب شيجنيك ليك وهي قرية نائية على بعد 764 كيلومترا جنوب غربي انكوريج.
وقال مسؤولون ان مزيلي الجليد عثروا على جثتها وبها نهشات حادة في بركة دماء واثار عدة للذئاب. وقال الطبيب الشرعي ان سبب الوفاة هو "اصابات متعددة بسبب عضات حيوانات".
وقالت شرطة الولاية ان مسؤولين عبروا عن مخاوف حيال مشاهدة ذئاب في المنطقة. وتعتزم وزارة المصايد السمكية والمحميات عقد اجتماع خاص لسماع شكاواهم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*السجن 15 سنة لبريطانية جوعت ابنتها حتى الموت*

13 آذار 2010
حكمت محكمة بريطانية بالسجن على والدة بريطانية وزوجها، لانها جوعت طفلتها البالغة سبع سنوات حتى الموت.
وذكرت صحيفة "تايمز أوف لندن" أن محكمة في مدينة بيرنيغهام دانت المدعوة أنجيلا غوردن (35 عاماً) بالسجن لمدة 15 سنة وشريكها السابق جنيد ابو حمزة (30 عاماً) بالسجن لفترة غير محددة أدناها 7 سنوات وستة أشهر.
وكانت طفلة غوردن، خيرا إشاغ توفيت في ايار عام 2008 بعد اصابتها بالتهاب تلى أشهراً من تجويعها.
وقال المحققون إن خيرا كانت تتعرض للضرب وتسجن في سقيفة في الحديقة كلما خالفت قانون المنزل.
ولم تكن خيرا واخوتها يأكلون إلا نادراً، وحتى حينها كانوا يتناولون الخبز الجاف مع العصيدة بأيديهم، حسبما ذكره محامو الادعاء.
وقال القاضي رودريك أفينز "من غير العدل القول ان هؤلاء الاولاد عانوا من الإهمال، إن الإهمال وصف غير ملائم وغير مناسب للطريقة التي عوملوا بها".

----------


## ابو طارق

*طفلة تعطس 5 أشهر متواصلة...بسبب بكتيريا نادرة*

13 آذار 2010
توقفت الفتاة الأميركية لورين جونسون، عن العطس فجر الخميس، بعد خمسة أشهر من العطس المتواصل، الذي احتار العلماء في تفسير أسبابه، قبل الاهتداء إلى مرض نادر يثير كثيرا من الجدل بين الأطباء حول طبيعته.
وقالت لين جونسون، والدة لورين، التي تبلغ من العمر 12 سنة، إن ابنتها ترقد حالياً في المستشفى لمتابعة حالتها، بعد أن كانت تعطس طوال أشهر بمعدل 15 مرة في الدقيقة من دون توقف، مضيفة أن التوقف عن العطس جاء بصورة تدريجية، حيث تراجعت وتيرة الحالة طوال 36 ساعة، قبل أن تتوقف كلياً.
وكانت لورين قد بدأت العطس في تشرين الثاني الماضي، وظن الأطباء أن الأمر ناجم عن حساسية، وحاولوا معالجتها باستخدام "السترويد" والمضادات الحيوية العامة، لكن ذلك لم يُجد نفعاً.
وفي كانون الأول التالي، شخّص الأطباء مرض لورين على أنه نوع نادر من عدوى التهاب الحلق البكتيرية، التي يمكن أن تكون لها تداعيات عصبية تتسبب في متلازمات معيّنة بالدماغ، من بينها حالة العطس المتواصل.
وجرى بعد ذلك حقن لورين بالبلازما عبر الوريد مدة عشرين ساعة متواصلة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى توقفها عن العطس للمرة الأولى مدة ثلاث دقائق، مثّلت الدليل الأول على نجاح العلاج.
وقالت والدة لورين إنها تشعر بالفرح الشديد، بسبب تماثُل ابنتها للشفاء، ولكنها باتت تعيش هاجساً جديداً، يتمحور حول إمكانية أن تصاب بنوبة جديدة من العطس المتواصل.
وذكرت أنها قررت زيادة التوعية حيال المرض الذي أصاب ابنتها وعوارضه الممكنة في المستقبل، عبر تأسيس جمعية خيرية تهدف إلى مساعدة ضحايا هذه الحالات مستقبلاً.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيارة تعمل بالقهوة تقطع رحلة لمسافة 250 ميل في بريطانيا*

12 آذار 2010
كشفت تقارير إخبارية بان السعادة غمرت قلوب الناس في مدينة مانشستر البريطانية ابتهاجا باختراع سيارة جديدة تعمل بالقهوة وأطلق عليها اسم "كارباتشينو" بعد أن أكملت رحلة لمسافة 250 ميل. وذكرت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "bbc" ان السيارة التي تعمل بمسحوق القهوة المستعملة استخدمت ما يعادل أكثر من 11 ألف وحدة من قهوة الاسبرسو لإكمال الرحلة التي استغرقت نحو 17 ساعة وامتدت من لندن إلى مانشستر في شمالي انجلترا تم التوقف خلالها كل 60 ميل للتزود بوقود القهوة.
وقد قام باختراع السيارة التي اعتمدت على طراز سيارة "فولكسفاجن سيروكو" موديل 1988 وتم بيعها مقابل 400 جنيه إسترليني المهندس جيم ستانسفيلد مقدم البرنامج العلمي في تلفزيون "bbc".
وترتكز فكرة عمل هذه السيارة على القيام بستخين القهوة عبر اتون لتوليد ابخرة قابلة للاشتعال يتم ضخها إلى محرك الاحتراق الداخلي الذي يسير السيارة. وقد كشف البحث النقاب عن أن مسحوق القهوة به محتوى عال من الطاقة وينتج رمادا اقل من ذلك الذي ينتجه ورق الفضلات أو الخشب عندما يتم حرقه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيارة إسعاف برافعة خاصة لنقل المرضى البدناء بوزن 180 كلغ في كندا*

12 آذار 2010
أصدر المسؤولون في مدينة وينبيغ الكندية أمراً بتجهيز سيارة إسعاف خاصة لنقل المرضى الذين يزيد وزنهم على 180 كيلوغراماً.
وأفادت صحيفة "وينيبيغ فري برس" الكندية ان الشاحنة التي يبلغ ثمنها 130 ألف دولار مجهزة برافعة هيدروليكية لحمل وإنزال المرضى من ذوي الوزن الثقيل المسجلين في خدمة الإسعاف في قسم الإطفاء بوينيبيغ التي شهدت ارتفاعاً في عدد الاتصالات لنقل مرضى يعانون من البدانة المفرطة. وقال رئيس قسم الإطفاء جيم برينان ان سيارة الإسعاف مجهزة أيضاً بأدوات فريدة من نوعها من حمالة واسعة وأجهزة كبيرة لمراقبة ضغط الدم وإبر أطول من العادة.
وأضاف برينان ان التخطيط مستمر لتحضير تجهيزات تسمح بإخراج المرضى البدناء من دون الحاجة إلى مصاعد.

----------


## ابو طارق

الجمعة 26 ربيع الأول 1431هـ - 12 مارس 2010م
دفن بها شيخ الأزهر *"البقيع" أشهر مقابر العالم الإسلامي وتحوي رفات ١٠ آلاف صحابي*





مقبرة البقيع 

"البقيع"، أشهر المقابر على مستوى العالم الإسلامي، وتعد المقبرة الرئيسية لأهل المدينة المنورة منذ عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث دفن فيها رفات أهل المدينة ومن توفى فيها من المجاورين والزائرين أو نقل جثمانهم على مدى العصور الماضية، وفى مقدمهم آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام. 
وقد دفن بها شيخ الأزهر الراحل الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوي الذي وافته المنية في الرياض الأربعاء الماضي، وذلك نقلاً عن تقرير لصحيفة "المصري اليوم" المصرية الجمعة 12-3-2010. 
تقع مقبرة البقيع شرق المسجد النبوي الشريف، وقد دفن بها أكثر من عشرة آلاف صحابي، منهم ذو النورين عثمان بن عفان ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين وآل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمهات المؤمنين زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدا السيدة خديجة والسيدة ميمونة رضوان الله عليهما. كما دفنت فيها ابنته فاطمة الزهراء، وابنه إبراهيم، وعمه العباس، وعمته صفية، وزوجته السيدة عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق، وحفيدة الحسن بن علي، وكذلك على بن الحسين ومحمد الباقر وجعفر الصادق. 
يذكر أن آخر توسعة لمقبرة البقيع زادت مساحتها الإجمالية لتصل إلى ١٨٠ ألف متر مربع. وقد سمي البقيع بـ"بقيع الغرقد" نسبة إلى نبات العوسج، وهو الذى كان، تبعاً للروايات التاريخية، ينتشر فى أرضه. 
ولم تكن "بقيع الغرقد" المقبرة الوحيدة فى المدينة المنورة قبل الإسلام، بل هناك عدة مقابر متفرقة، ولم تكن البقيع ذا شأن عن غيرها حتى اتخذها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مقبرة للمسلمين بأمر الله تعالى. وأول من دفن فى المقبرة من المهاجرين عثمان بن مظعون رضى الله عنه. 
كان بقيع الغرقد خارج المدينة المنورة تحيط به المزارع من جهات الشمال والجنوب والشرق فيما كان يفصله عن المسجد النبوي مساكن ودور الأغوات. 
ويقول عدد من أهالى المدينة المنورة إن من قراءة أوصاف البقيع ومواقع قبور الصحابة والدور التى تحولت إلى مقابر يمكن القول إن بقيع الغرقد كان عبارة عن فضاء لا يتجاوز 80 متراً طولاً ومثله عرضاً، وفى شماله الغربي يقع بقيع العمات حيث قبرا عمتي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وقام عدد من الأتباع والسلف ببناء الأضرحة والقباب على بعض القبور فى البقيع خاصة قبور آل البيت، أسوة بما تم بناؤه فى مصر وغيرها من البلدان الإسلامية. وفى العهد السعودي أزيلت تلك القباب وسويت بالأرض، وتم إنشاء إدارة ملحقة خاصة بالبقيع ملحقة بأمانة المدينة المنورة. وتبلغ مساحة بقيع الغرقد حاليا فى آخر توسعة لها١٨٠ ألف متر مربع. 
وهذه المقبرة يقصدها سنوياً كل الحجاج والمعتمرين بالزيارة تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث كان يزورها ويخرج ليلاً ونهاراً ويدعو ويستغفر لأهله. ولذا يشرع لمن قدم المدينة المنورة أن يأتى هذا البقيع ويسلم على أهله كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أمرت أن أدعو لهم". 
وتشير المصادر التاريخية إلى أن أول من دفن فى تلك البقعة الطاهرة هو الصحابى الجليل عثمان بن مظعون، حيث شارك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه في ذلك، ثم دفن إلى جانبه إبراهيم بن النبي، كما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كثير التردد إلى البقيع والدعاء لأهلها. 
ووردت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحاديث كثيرة صحيحة في فضل من يدفن فى "البقيع"، ومن هنا يحرص كل من عاش فى المدينة المنورة أو جاورها أن يدفن فيها. ويقال أيضاً إن أهل هذه المقبرة هم أول من يحشر من مقابر الأرض بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبيه سيدنا أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، وأيضاً أن الله يبعث من أهل بقيع الغرقد سبعين ألفاً وجوههم كالقمر ليلة البدر يدخلون الجنة بلا حساب. 

 :TTTT: بدون تعليق  :TTTT:

----------


## فرح

حصل منها على هدايا وأموال وصور مقابل وعده لها بالزواج
"دهّان مصري" يبتز طبيبة سعودية لتمكنه من أختها المطلقة

يااااااارب هذه بعد طبيبه يعني فاااهمه
وليست مراااااهقه ..الله المعين 
زمن اغبر ومنيل قلبت البنت  :slow: ..
زوجة دعست زوجها مرتين بالسيارة

شكلها مضايقه منه وقالت ماتدري :seriousbusiness:  ههههه مرتين مره تكفي  :grin: خخخخ ويش هالنحااسه فرحوووه :kidding:  :durnk: 

أقدم امرأة في العالم
ماشاء الله عليها اكيد مهتمه بصحتها :niceday:  ربي يطول في عمرها 
يمكن اشوفها واجلس معاها واخذ منها معلومااات :grin:  هههه
بس يااااارب شكلها رهيييييييييييب  :inlove: خخخخ 

 :worried:  بعد شوي رح انام << تخاف تحلم فيها
خلاص شموووع ياااعمري راااح نلبسها طاقية الاخفاء
واجيبها لك تجلس معاااك حتى ماتنامين هههه 

*طفلة تعطس 5 أشهر متواصلة...بسبب بكتيريا نادرة*
لااله الاالله الحمدلله 
ربي يشافيها ..
......
مرااااسلينا الاعـــــــــــزاااااء 
شـــــموووع يااااقلبي هـــــــــلا وكل الغـــــــلا 
توماااانورت الاخباااار هههههه قصدها تومانور المكاااان 
بجد كااان ماحلووو بدووونك يابعدعمري 
ربي لايحرمنا منك  ولامن نوووهلاطلاله المضيئه
والدي الغااالي ابوطارق
تسلم ودووووم هالجهوووود المتألقه
موفقيييين 
ربما تكووون لي عوووده لنرى مايستجد من آخر التعليقااات قصدها آخر الاخبااار

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> *شاب طلَّق آسيوية من دون علمها في 2004 وظل يمارس الجنس معها حتى 2010*



 :huh:  خمس سنوات وممكن أكثر وهي مقيده بوهم

بس زين سوت انها تقدمت بشكوى ضده ياارب ينال أقسى العقوبه  :lll._.: الله ياخذه





> *رجال بريطانيا يقبلون على الجراحات التجميلية بصورة متزايدة*



الظاهر حمى جراحات التجميل سرت في كل مكان  :weird:  كل ناس يختاروا المكان اللي حابين يغيروه

بصراحه مرات مالها داعي أبدا ً  :wut: صايره السالفه مرتبطه بالترف
يمكن يحتاجوا يصير معاهم شي مشابه للي صار مع الامريكيه اللي سوت عمليه تجميليه لصدرها  :toung:  علشان يتوبو




> *شم أو تذوق الأطعمة يتسبب بالسكري*



 :huh:  يالله .. هالشي يذكرني بوحده مصابه بالجي سكس بي دي (تكسر في كريات الدم) كانت بمجرد ما تشم ريحة المكسرات تتعب 





> *رجل يقتل زوجته وحماته لسرقتهما*



اشهالحياة اشهالعالم  :huh:  اشهالناس واحد قاتل جدته علشان ياخذ فلوسها
والثاني قاتل زوجته وامها علشان المال بعد .





> *ذئاب في الاسكا نهشت معلمة*



سابقا كنا نسمع ونقرأ عن قصص حيوانات مفترسه واليوم .....

الظاهر انو في عوده قويه للذئاب وبقية الحيوانات المفترسه مثل الضباع والثعالب والافاعي

وممكن الله مسلطهم على بعض البلاد كنوع من الانتقام  :noworry:  مثل في هنا ظهرت هالنوعيات من الحيوانات المفترسه بشكل مفاجىء بعد عدة احداث أبرزها الحرب ضد الحوثيين وبعض الامور الداخليه .






> *السجن 15 سنة لبريطانية جوعت ابنتها حتى الموت*



 :huh:  نزعت الرحمة من قلبها هذا اذا كان عنتدها قلب





> *طفلة تعطس 5 أشهر متواصلة...بسبب بكتيريا نادرة*



ياارب يعافيها ولايبتلينا  :huh: 





> *سيارة تعمل بالقهوة تقطع رحلة لمسافة 250 ميل في بريطانيا*



 :grin: والله هالسياره كييفه





> أصدر المسؤولون في مدينة وينبيغ الكندية أمراً بتجهيز سيارة إسعاف خاصة لنقل المرضى الذين يزيد وزنهم على 180 كيلوغراماً.



امم الظاهر البدانه زايده عندهم وبسبب مواجهتهم مشاكل في نقلهم كان لازم يتخذوا هالقرار

خطوه حلوه .


السلام على أأئمة البقيع 

اللهم عجل بظهور امام زماننا ..

يعطيك العافيه باباتي عالجهود والنشره المميزه  :rose:  افتقدتها واشتقت للتعليق عليها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..






> شكلها مضايقه منه وقالت ماتدري ههههه مرتين مره تكفي خخخخ ويش هالنحااسه فرحوووه



 :deh:  الظاهر كذا 





> بعد شوي رح انام << تخاف تحلم فيها
> خلاص شموووع ياااعمري راااح نلبسها طاقية الاخفاء
> واجيبها لك تجلس معاااك حتى ماتنامين هههه



 :wut: هااا اشوف معلقه على طاقية الاخفاء
اخاف عجبتك السالفه اياها  :blink: 



هلا وغلا حبيبة ألبي

تسلمي ياارب ولا انحرم منك 

منور بوجودك يا الغاليه  :rose: 

تدووم لنا هالطله يااارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف.. القبض على 11 هندي يلعبون القمار

تم القبض ليلة البارحه على أحد عشر وافدا من الجنسية الهندية وهم في حالة سكر ويمارسون لعبة القمار بإحدى  الغرف الخاصة بسكن العمال في محافظة القطيف .  وأشارت مصادر إلى أن مركز الهيئة تلقى بلاغا عن قيام  أشخاص بتناول مشروب المسكر ولعب القمار. وتم اخذ الإذن من قبل الجهات المختصة وجرى  مداهمة الموقع والقبض على الأشخاص وإحالتهم للجهات الأمنية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الخبر .. القبض على شاب مخمور اقتحم محلا لبيع الجوالات وهدد  العاملين بالسلاح وسلب مبالغ مالية




قام مواطن عشريني مخمور بالدخول إلى محل لبيع الهواتف المحمولة بالثقبة وتهديده  بالسلاح الأبيض (سكين ) للعاملين بالمحل وهما مقيمين عربيين والاستحواذ على كمية من  الهواتف والمبالغ الماليه منهما .
وقد قام المقيمين بالاتصال بالجهات الأمنية  وتسجيل بلاغ رسمي حيال الحادثة وتلقى مركز الثقبة بشرطة محافظة الخبر البلاغين  تضمنا إقدام الشاب بالدخول إلى محل لبيع الهواتف الخلوية وتهديدهما بسلاح أبيض  (سكين ) والاستحواذ على كمية من الهواتف والمبالغ الماليه .

وقال الناطق الأمني  لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني انه باستدعاء الدورية الأمنية وعلى  الفور ألقت القبض على الشاب وتبين أنه بحالة سكر ،مشيرا إلى انه أتخذ اللازم وتم  إيقافه والتحقيق معه مستمر .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي الخبر أيضا ً .. 

القبض على خادمة بعد قيامها بتعليم أبناء كفيلها "حركات"  غير لائقة بالخبر





ألقت شرطة محافظة الخبر القبض على خادمة في العقد الثاني من عمرها ومن جنسية آسيوية  بعد قيامها بتعليم أبناء كفيلها "حركات" غير لائقة.
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة  المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أن كفيلها أبلغ مركز شرطة غرب الدمام عن  اتهامه لخادمته بتعليم أطفاله حركات غير لائقة،وعلى الفور تم ضبطها وتم اتخاذ  اللازم وجار إحالة ملف التحقيق إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام للتحقيق مع  المدعى عليها فيما نسب إليها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حدث يوجه طعنة قاتلة لأخر ويرديه قتيلاً بشمال  حائل





ألقت شرطة حائل القبض على حدث اثر قيامه بتوجيه طعنة قاتلة من سلاح ابيض لحدث آخر  وارداه قتيلاً على الفور.
ولم يتسنى "للوئام" معرفة كامل التفاصيل حول أسباب  الحادث إلا أن شهودا عيان أكدوا لها أن القتيل نقل للمستشفى إلا أنه الجهات الطبية  أكدت وفاته متأثرا بتلكم الإصابة.
وقد باشرت الجهات الأمنية مكان الحادث وتم  القبض على الحدث القاتل وأحيل للتحقيق معه حول الأسباب التي دعته لذلك.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتحار راعي أغنام سوداني شنقاً بالإحساء



أقدم مقيم سوداني الجنسية في العقد الثالث من عمره ويعمل بمهنة راعي أغنام على شنق  نفسه انتحارا بمحافظة الإحساء.
ووفقا للناطق الأمني لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية  العميد يوسف القحطاني فقد تبلغ مركز سلوى بشرطة محافظة الإحساء من قبل مواطن عن  إقدام مقيم يعمل بتربية المواشي على الانتحار بشنق نفسه بإحدى الهجر .
وقال  العميد القحطاني انه بالانتقال رفق المختصين إلى موقع الحادث تبين أن الجثة بفناء  منزل المدعى وهو عبارة عن استراحة حيث شوهد المتوفي معلقاً بحبل حول الرقبة تحت  خزان مياه،مضيفاً انه لا توجد أي آثار عنف أو عراك ظاهر .
وقال القحطاني أنه تم  اتخاذ اللازم وتم إيداع الجثمان الثلاجة ريثما تتم الإجراءات النظامية في مثل هذه  الحوادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سـائقات التاكسي يطلـبن توصـيل العـزّاب في الشـارقة  ‏





قال مشرف مواصلات الشارقة أحمد القائد أن سائقات في مواصلات الشارقة طلبن الموافقة  على نقل رجال وعزاب، وأن الإدارة وافقت لهن على هذا الطلب شريطة أن توقع السائقة  على تعهد بتحمل المسؤولية،مؤكداً بأن عدد سائقات التاكسي في إمارة الشارقة وحدها  الآن حوالي 30 امرأة من مختلف الجنسيات العربية والأجنبية ونفذوا 218021 رحلة خلال  العام الماضي.
وأشار إلى أن أعداد السائقات كانت في البداية متواضعة ووصلن اليوم  إلى 30 سائقة جاهزات على مدار الساعة لنقل الركاب من مطار الشارقة إلى مختلف إمارات  ومدن الدولة لكن الشرط الوحيد هو أن التاكسي الذي تقوده سائقة مخصص للعائلات  والنساء فقط.
وأكد أنهم يهدفون من تحديد ساعات العمل لهن إلى ألا تتجاوز منتصف  الليل من أجل المصلحة العامة للسائقات خصوصاً المناطق النائية والبعيدة، لكنهن رفضن  وطالبن بمساواتهن بالسائقين الرجال،وأن لا مشكلات حقيقية تواجه السائقات، ولديهن  الثقة بأنفسهن، ما يؤهلهن إلى التحرك بأمان وسهولة في مناطق الدولة كافة، خصوصاً أن  التواصل مستمر ومباشر معهن، سواء من خلال مكتبنا في المطار أو من خلال شركات  الأجرة، إذ تكون مسؤولية تلك الشركات متابعة شؤونهن خلال الطرقات بينما تكون  مسؤوليتنا في المطار.
وقال تعمل السائقات مثل بقية السائقين بنظام التشغيل  المفتوح، ويحرصن على الوجود في المطار وقت رحلات الطيران التي تصل من خارج الدولة،  خصوصاً ساعات الذروة، حتى الثانية عشرة ليلاً.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فتاة تختلف مع اختها وتحاول الانتحار

 

قالت وسائل اعلامية اليوم ان الجهات الامنية استطاعت ان تقنع نزيلة في دار الرعاية  الاجتماعية بالعدول عن الانتحار عقب مفاوضات دامت لـ 9 ساعات .
حيث جرى متابعة  الحادث من قبل عدد كبير من مسؤولي الجهات الأمنية والعاملين في الدار وفرع الشؤون  الاجتماعية بالمنطقة لمتابعة الحادثة وكانت النزيلة قد هددت بالانتحار وذبح نفسها  بواسطة سكين تحملها مانعة أي شخص بفتح باب الغرفة التي تسكنها كما قامت النزيلة  اثناء فترة إغلاق الغرفة بقطع يدها مما تسبب في جرح نزفت من خلاله كمية كبيرة من  الدماء وعلى الفور حاول احد مسعفي الهلال الاحمر تهدئة الفتاة وتقديم لها بعض  المواد الطبية العلاجية لوقف نزيف الجرح وسحب السكين التي كانت بيدها ولكن إمساك  الفتاه لسكين بقوة تسبب في اصابة مسعف الهلال الاحمر بقطع في يده.
ووفقا لصحيفة  المدينة فقد نجحت المفاوضات التي قادها ضباط شرطة تبوك ممثلة بقسم شرطة العزيزية  ودامت 9 ساعات كاملة من الثالثة ظهرا حتى الواحدة ليلا في اقناع الفتاة بفتح الغرفة  وضبط الاداة الحادة التي كانت معها وتسليم الفتاة لدار الرعاية التي حاولت تهدئة  الفتاة والعمل على انهاء الموضوع واحتواء اشكالية الفتاة.. من جانبها أكدت المصادر  ان سبب اقدام الفتاة على هذا العمل يعود لخلاف حدث بين الفتاة وشقيقتها النزيلة حول  زواج احداهن من احد الرجال كما اشارت المعلومات الى ان الفتاتين هما بعض نزيلات دار  الرعاية بمكة المكرمة وقامت ادارة الدار في ذلك الوقت بنقلهن وتوزيعهن على بعض  الدور في مناطق المملكة ومنها دار الرعاية بتبوك.

 :slow: يعني السالفه بسبب عريس
خلاص يشقوه نصين وكل وحده تاخذ نص  :toung:  ريال

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*فتاة حاولت دهس صديقها وأتلفت مركبته لارتباطه بأخرى 
*


فقدت فتاة عقلها بعد ان تعرف صديقها على فتاة اخرى وتوجهت الى منزل أسرته في  الجهراء وحطمت مركبته امام ناظريه وحاولت دهسه متهمة إياه بالخيانة.
الفتاة التي  فقدت عقلها وأكلت الغيرة قلبها بعد ان اكتشفت علاقة صديقها بفتاة اخرى حاولت  الاتصال به وفق إفادة مصدر امني لـ «الراي» مرات عدة الا انه لم يجب عن اي من  اتصالاتها فتوجهت الى منزل الشاب الكائن في الجهراء وأخذت تصرخ امام المنزل ولم  تتوقف عن الصراخ حتى خرج وحاول ان يهدئ من روعها لكنها ركبت سيارتها وحاولت دهسه  وتمكن من الهرب ولاذ بمنزل أسرته فكالت له السب والشتم امام حشود المتفرجين من  الجيران ورفعت طابوقة من الارض انهالت بها على مركبة صديقها الذي وصفته بـ «الخائن»  وحطّمتها تماما وهي تبكي ثم انطلقت بمركبتها الى جهة غير معلومة.
وأفاد  المصدرالامني «توجه الشاب الى مخفر منطقة الجهراء وسجل قضية شروع في القتل وإتلاف  وسب وقذف بحق صديقته وزود امنيي المخفر ببياناتها، وجار استدعاء المتهمة للتحقيق في  قضية سجلت بحقها».


يستاهل هو وأمثاله العابثين بأعراض خلق الله

وهي بعد تستاهل لأنها أمنت له 

هالعبيطه ويش كانت تنتظر منه واحد .........

----------


## شمعه تحترق

باكستاني يتحرش بطفلة سعودية في احدى المحال التجاريه



قبضت الأجهزة الأمنية بشرطة محافظة جدة على وافد من الجنسية الباكستانية في العقد  الثالث من العمر تحرش جنسيا بطفلة سعودية لا يتجاوز عمرها 8 سنوات بأحد المحال التجارية  شمال المحافظة 

وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة إلى تلقي شرطة جدة بلاغاً عن تحرش وافد  بطفلة في محل تجاري بالمحافظة، حيث قام الوافد بإمساك الطفلة التي تتردد على المحل  التجاري والتحرش بهاجنسيا ومس مواضع حساسه في جسمها. وأبلغت الطفلة ذويها بذلك، حيث سارع والدها إلى إبلاغ الجهات  الأمنية التي انتقلت على الفور إلى الموقع والقبض على الوافد قبل هروبه وإحالته  للتحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلطات السعودية تعتقل سبع سعوديات بتهمة التخريب والشغب




اعتقلت السلطات السعودية سبع سعوديات تورطن في قضية شغب في احد المدارس الثانوية في  العاصمة تسببا في تخريب المدرسة وإرعاب الطالبات 

وقد أحالت شرطة منطقة  الرياض المتهمات السبع ، منهن ثلاث طالبات متهمات في حادثة تخريب المدرسة الـ"98"  للبنات في حي النظيم، إلى مؤسسة رعاية الفتيات عقب تورطهن في تحطيم نوافذ وممتلكات  المدرسة وإحداث الفوضى بين الطالبات صباح الأحد الماضي. 

ووفقا للمتحدث  الرسمي باسم شرطة منطقة الرياض الرائد سامي الشويرخ, كشفت التحقيقات التي أجرتها  الشرطة أن جميع المتهمات من أسرة واحدة، مبيناً أن أعمار الطالبات اللائي تم القبض  عليهن بهدوء تتراوح بين 17-18 عاماً، أما أعمار قريباتهن الأربع فقد جاءت كالتالي:  17، 18، 23، و27 عاماً.
 منهن ثلاث  طالبات متهمات في حادثة تخريب المدرسة الـ"98" للبنات في حي النظيم، بعد تورطهن فى  تحطيم نوافذ وممتلكات المدرسة وأثرن الفوضى بين الطالبات صباح الأحد  الماضي.
وعن داوفع الجريمة، أوضح مصدر أمني , أن سبب الحادثة  يعود إلى أن الطالبات الثلاث استنجدن بقريباتهن لدخول المدرسة وإحداث الفوضى سعياً  إلى إثارة مخاوف زميلاتهن الأخريات ممن كن على علاقة مضطربة معهن، مشيراً إلى أن  عملية القبض تمت دون مقاومة من الطالبات أو أسرهن، وأنهن أودعن "مؤسسة رعاية  الفتيات" على أن يحوّل ملف قضيتهن بعد استكمال التحقيقات الأولية إلى هيئة التحقيق  والادعاء العام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشباب اتخذوها مكانا لسهراتهم .. 
كافيتيريا تكشف عورة زوجين سعوديين



كشف عامل كافتيريا في مدينة الدمام سر توافد عدد كبير من الشبان إلى الكافتيريا  التي يعمل بها وجلوسهم أمامها لساعات طويلة، حيث اتضح له بأن إحدى الشقق المقابلة  للكفتيريا والتي يقطن بها شاب حديث الزواج قد ساهمت نوافذ غرفة نومه في عكس الصورة  وإظهار الشاب وزوجته لحظة لقاءاتهم الحميمة بشكل فاضح، ما جعل الشبان يشاهدون  مداعبة الزوج لزوجته ويستمتعون بمناظر خاصة!

وبعد اكتشاف الأمر أبلغ صاحب  الشقة على الفور وطلب منه تغيير نوع الزجاج ، وفور علم العريس بالواقعة قام بتسليم  الشقة والانتقال الى أخرى .

 :grin:   يانهار اسود

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زوجه في جازان تعاقب زوجها بضربة قويه على رأسه بجهاز الرسيفر بعد زواجه من  أخرى

تعرض احد الازواج في محافظة صبيا الى ضربة قوية بجهاز الرسيفر من يد زوجته بسبب  غيرتها بعد ان بلغها زواجه من سيدة اخرى وقد ادى ذلك الى اصابة الزوج بنزيف حاد في  رأسه حيث تم نقله الى قسم الطوارئ بمستشفى صبيا العام حيث  تلقى الاسعافات الاولية  له وتنويمه بقسم الطوارئ وكانت الزوجة قد تلقت خبر زواجه من امرأة اخرى ما جعلها  تستشيط غضبا وتنتظر حتى قدوم الزوج ومعاجلته بضربة قوية بجهاز استقبال القنوات  الفضائية الرسيفر على جمجمته ما ادىالى  إصابته بجرح بالغ ونقله على وجه السرعة الى  مستشفى صبيا العام وقد قام الزوج بتقديم شكوى ضد زوجته الى الجهات الامنية لاتخاذ  اللازم نظاما تجاهها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه6 و8 دقائق مسائا ًً:

 درجة  الحراره /30مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 28 %

 سرعة الرياح / 4 كم / ساعه

 اتجاه الرياح /شماليه شرقيه

 الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## فرح

فتاة تختلف مع اختها وتحاول الانتحار

عوووودنا الى سااالفة الانتحاااار الى متى بنخلص 

 :slow: يعني السالفه بسبب عريس
خلاص يشقوه نصين وكل وحده تاخذ نص  :toung:  ريال

ههههههه عجبني التعليق يااابعدعمري ..
باكستاني يتحرش بطفلة سعودية في احدى المحال التجاريه

يااااارب اصبحنا لاآمااااان ولااستقراااار والسبب من هالاجااااانب 
ربي يأخذ ابليس .
انتحار راعي أغنام سوداني شنقاً بالإحساء
اممم اتووووقع من كثر ماعاااش مع الغنم خربووو اليه عقله  :embarrest:  :wacko: 
شموووع حبيبتي 
بعض الاخبااار مع التعلييييق بموووت ضحك 
والبعض منهم محزن ..
يسلموووو ودوووم منوووره شمعة حياااتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> نتحار راعي أغنام سوداني شنقاً بالإحساء
>  اممم اتووووقع من كثر ماعاااش مع الغنم خربووو اليه عقله



هههه لا وانتي الصادقه شكله ماتحمل الروايح اللي حواليه  :toung: 

مراااحب بعودتك حبيبتي

لا عدمنا هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن يطلق النار على آخر ويصيبه بعد مضايقته وأسرته على  طريق الطائف –الباحة


 


تحقق الجهات الأمنية في شرطة منطقة الباحة في قضية إطلاق نار نتج عنها إصابة شخص  بطلقة استقرت في جسده ونقل إلى مستشفى الملك فهد بالباحة.
وفي التفاصيل : فإن أحد المواطنين كان يقود سيارته برفقته أسرته في محافظة  القرى شمال غربي منطقة الباحة وقد قام شخص آخر بمضايقتهم بسيارته فقام الأول (رب  الأسرة) بعد أن استشاط غضبا بإطلاق النار عليه من سلاحه الشخصي لتصيبه احد الرصاصات  وينقل للمستشفى ولازال التحقيق جاريا في القضية لكشف الملابسات.

شايفين كيف لأي سبب اطلاق نار
هذا وللحين ما انتشرت محلات بيع الاسلحه والتراخيص صارت على أفا من يشيل
كيف بعدين  :huh:  الله يستر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قدموا من جدة إلى الطائف لإخفاء جريمتهم
التحري عن شخص عذبت زوجته خادمتها وتركاها عارية في "شفا  الطائف"



أبلغت شرطة الطائف نظيرتها في جدة عن شخص قامت زوجته بتعذيب خادمتها المنزلية  (إندونيسية) وحرقها، فيما قاما سويا بنقلها من محافظة جدة إلى الطائف وتركها بعد  تجريدها من ملابسها في  دورة مياه مسجد في منطقة الشفا السياحية. 

وكانت  مجموعة من النسوة قد عثرن على خادمة منزلية داخل دورة مياه مسجد أبو فراع في الشفا  البارحة، وابلغن على الفور المصلين الذين كانوا يتواجدون في المسجد الذين هرعوا   لإبلاغ عمليات الأمن التي باشرت القضية. 

وبالمعاينة أتضح بأن الخادمة كانت  قد جردت من ملابسها تمام، إضافة لحرق جسدها كاملا بالماء الساخن والكي، وكذلك ضربات  على رأسها وبعض أنحاء من جسدها، فيما نقلت على الفور إلى مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز  التخصصي في الطائف الذي يتولى علاجها ومتابعة وضعها الصحي.

وكشفت الخادمة  لدى استجوابها من قبل الجهات الأمنية، عن أن زوجة كفيلها قامت بتعذيبها الأربعاء  الماضي، بحجة عدم رضاها عن عملها في المنزل الذي تعمل به في جدة، مشيرة إلى أنها  حاولت وكفيلها ثنيها وتهدئتها، إلا أن ذلك لم يمنعها سكب ماء ساخن على جسدها أدى  لحرقها، إضافة لضربها بآلة حادة على رأسها وحرقها بأداة كي في أنحاء من جسدها.  

وأوضحت أنه عند تدهور وضعها الصحي قام كفيلها وزوجته بإصطحابها والاتجاه بها  إلى الطائف وتحديداً إلى منطقة الشفا السياحية واختارا أحد المساجد، وطلبا منها  الاستحمام بدورة المياه المخصصة للنساء قبل أداء أحد الفروض وانتظرا حتى أن خلعت  ملابسها التي أخذاها، وفرا من الموقع وتركاها على الوضع الذي كانت عليه عندما  عثر عليها، حيث خرجت ولم تجد أحداً وهي متجردة من ملابسها الأمر الذي دفعها للبقاء  بدورة المياه لحين أن كُشف أمرها عن طريق النساء اللاتي دخلن لدورة المياه قبل أداء  أحد الفروض

 :huh:  اشهالاجرام حسبي الله عليهم ما راعوا غربتها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ربما علم بعضكم بخبر اجراء عملية جراحيه لرئيس الوزراء العراقي خلال هذا الاسبوع

ولكن لم يتم تحديد نوع العمليه واسبابها .. اليكم الخبر التالي :

إصابة رئيس الوزراء العراقي نورى المالكي بطلق ناري في  ساقه





أصيب رئيس الوزراء العراقي نورى المالكي بطلق ناري في ساقه عقب تعرضه لمحاولة  اغتيال في العاصمة العراقية بغداد،فيما أكدت مصادر مقربة أن عملية جراحية أجريت له  في مدينة الطب ببغداد. 
ولم تكشف المصادر عن أية تفاصيل فيما يخص المنفذ وآليات  تنفيذ المحاولة أو الجهة التي تقف خلفها، إلا أنه أكد أن المالكي بصحة جيدة ولا  يعاني من أية مضاعفات جانبية. 
وكان البيان المقتضب حول العملية الجراحية التي  أجريت للمالكي قد أثار جدلا واسعا بسبب عدم تحديد نوعية العملية وأسبابها وسبب  إجرائها في مستشفى مدينة الطب العراقية التي غالبا ما تستقبل الفقراء من الناس  وبإشراف فريق طبي محلي. 
وما عزز الشكوك البيان الذي أصدره مكتب نائب رئيس  الجمهورية عادل عبد المهدي بقوله أن الأخير اتصل بمكتب المالكي للاطمئنان على صحة  المالكي ولم يتحدث معه شخصيا. 



مؤكد السبب معروف وممكن حتى الـ.....
لا اعلم هل التصويب خاطىء  وهذا احتمال نسبته ضئيله
أم انها فركت اذن لك يا المالكي << وهذا هو الأرجح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بسبب ظروف مادية يمر بها
 أربعيني يحاول الانتحار بالقفز من الطابق الثالث


أحبط الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية محاولة للانتحار قام بها مواطن "46عاماً" بعد  صعوده إلى إحدى العمائر المكونة من ثلاثة عشر طابقاً وبيده سكين وحبل محاولاً رمي  نفسه من الدور الثالث، فيما أشارت المعلومات إلى أنه شرع في الانتحار لظروف مادية  يمر بها. 

 وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور  الدوسري أن عمليات الدفاع المدني تلقت بلاعاً عن وجود رجل يحاول الانتحار بالقفز من  إحدى العمائر بالدمام، وعلى الفور انتقلت الفرق إلى موقع الحادث، حيث تمكن ضابط  الدفاع المدني من إقناعه عن التراجع عن محاولة الانتحار.


 وأضاف المقدم الدوسري أنه تم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة من قبل الدفاع المدني  وتسليم المواطن إلى الجهات ذات الاختصاص.


 وشهدت المنطقة الشرقية محاولتي انتحار لخادمتين آسيويتين خلال الأسبوعين  الماضيين في حادثتين مختلفتين، الأولى همت برمي نفسها من الدور العاشر، فيما كانت  الأخرى تريد إلقاء نفسها من الدور الثاني. وقد أحبط رجال الأمن محاولتهما وتم  نقلهما إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج.


 كما شهدت المنطقة الشرقية في الأسبوعين الماضيين حالتي انتحار الأولى كانت  لمواطن حمسيني من أهالي العواميه أطلق على رأسه عياراً نارياً داخل خيمة في فناء منزله الكائن بمحافظة  الظهران بالمنطقة الشرقية، والثانية لشاب عشريني أقدم على الانتحار بتناول مبيد  حشري بداخل سيارته بمحافظة الأحساء.

 :weird:  زايده هالحركات أشوف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه11 و50 دقيقه مسائا ًً:

  درجة  الحراره /22مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 56 %

  سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلموـوـوـوا ع النشرة المتميزة ..*

*الله يعطييكـمـ جميعاً آلف عاافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------

